# you would think that furries would be vegetarians...



## Jalieya (Oct 29, 2009)

no, not your fursonas, YOU. i mean, i was vegetarian long before i got into the furry world, but you would think that since furries have such a strong bond with animals, that no furries would eat them...


----------



## Ratte (Oct 29, 2009)

Meat is delicious.


----------



## Jalieya (Oct 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Meat is delicious.


be that as it may, doesn't it bug you to be eating an animal, when you have such a close bond to them?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a strong bond with some animals, and not others.
And almost all of the animals I have a strong bond with are predators, anyway.
Besides that, meat is too delicious for me to care. "That's the food chain for you" and whatever.

Also, furries don't _have_ to have a bond with animals.
They could just like drawing them or dressing as them for simple fun.
Or even just like the art or costumes of them, without creating anything.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 29, 2009)

It's not like we're eating fox or wolf for dinner.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Meat is delicious.



That it is.



Jalieya said:


> be that as it may, doesn't it bug you to be eating an animal, when you have such a close bond to them?



Nope.  I love reptiles, but mammals... well, some of them are okay.

Vegetarians are cool and all, but I couldn't be one myself.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 29, 2009)

Jalieya said:


> be that as it may, doesn't it bug you to be eating an animal, when you have such a close bond to them?



I don't have a close bond to the animals on my plate, other than they're going in my stomach.

That's just me.

Food is food.  Eat it.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a strong bond with dogs. And my dog lurves meat =3

Also, I'm all for fighting against animal cruelty, and as soon as I'm rich enough, I'm only eating free-range meat. But I'd never go vegetarian, because I'm very anemic as is, and if I don't eat meat I get really sick and feeble.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 29, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I have a strong bond with dogs. And my dog lurves meat =3
> 
> Also, I'm all for fighting against animal cruelty, and as soon as I'm rich enough, I'm only eating free-range meat. But I'd never go vegetarian, because I'm very anemic as is, and if I don't eat meat I get really sick and feeble.



I was told that if you're going free-range, look for grass fed.  If you can't find grass fed, try to find grain fed.  It's supposed to be a lot better.

Bill Nye says so.


----------



## Jalieya (Oct 29, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> That it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i guess it just really depends what kind of furry you are...


----------



## Nargle (Oct 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I was told that if you're going free-range, look for grass fed.  If you can't find grass fed, try to find grain fed.  It's supposed to be a lot better.
> 
> Bill Nye says so.



I've heard the same things =3


----------



## Ratte (Oct 29, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I've heard the same things =3



I wonder if it tastes better.  I didn't know they had such things until recently.

...

The one thing that bugs me is the whole "downer cow" business.  That's kinda sad (and potentially hazardous).  Bovine spongiform encephalopathy causes downer cows.  D:


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 29, 2009)

Jalieya said:


> i guess it just really depends what kind of furry you are...


I think you're looking for the title "animal rights activist"
not "furry."


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm vegetarian, it doesn't have anything to do with liking furry stuff, though.


----------



## Jalieya (Oct 29, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I think you're looking for the title "animal rights activist"
> not "furry."


 no, i mean, if you're a reptile furry, you probably don't care. same with wolf, fox, && so on. but say you're a pig furry, or even a horse. then you're probably a vegetarian, see...


----------



## kashaki (Oct 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Meat is delicious.


Yes it is. I love meat. I could sing a song about my love for it, but I wont.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I wonder if it tastes better.  I didn't know they had such things until recently.


eh, not really..


Jalieya said:


> no, i mean, if you're a reptile furry, you probably don't care. same with wolf, fox, && so on. but say you're a pig furry, or even a horse. then you're probably a vegetarian, see...


no, not necessarily.
I mean, yea, if your fursona is a pig, i doubt you would eat pork, but everything else is up for grabs.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 29, 2009)

Jalieya said:


> no, i mean, if you're a reptile furry, you probably don't care. same with wolf, fox, && so on. but say you're a pig furry, or even a horse. then you're probably a vegetarian, see...


Aren't you a cat kemonomimi?

Following that train of thought, wouldn't that make you more inclined to eat meat, like a cat?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I wonder if it tastes better.  I didn't know they had such things until recently.
> 
> ...
> 
> The one thing that bugs me is the whole "downer cow" business.  That's kinda sad (and potentially hazardous).  Bovine spongiform encephalopathy causes downer cows.  D:



I've had free-range chicken, and it's MUCH better. It wasn't all dry and chew like most chicken.

Also, I'm not sure what you're talking about in regards to "downer cow" =/ I've never heard of that


----------



## Magica (Oct 29, 2009)

Meat eater here. There's been a few times where I hadn't had a steak in a few days and start having withdrawals. I like animals, but there isn't a "omg spiritual lol otherkin la la" bond with them.

And to be morbid, my parrot likes to eat meat, including chicken.

Now I'm wondering if there's a cow/sheep/pig furry that would consider eating meat cannibalism.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 29, 2009)

Hell no, meat it's gods culinary gift.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 29, 2009)

Jalieya said:


> no, i mean, if you're a reptile furry, you probably don't care. same with wolf, fox, && so on. but say you're a pig furry, or even a horse. then you're probably a vegetarian, see...



I think I get what you're saying.

Vegetarians would lean more towards having herbivore/omnivore fursonas than carnivores, right?


Yeah, I don't know. I've only seen one other person on here that doesn't eat meat. Oh, and you, I guess. So, two.


----------



## Jalieya (Oct 29, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Aren't you a cat kemonomimi?
> 
> Following that train of thought, wouldn't that make you more inclined to eat meat, like a cat?


 true, but as i said in my original post, i've been vegetarian for quite a while. years, really. long since before i was introduced to the furry world.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 29, 2009)

DragonMagica said:


> Meat eater here. There's been a few times where I hadn't had a steak in a few days and start having withdrawals. I like animals, but there isn't a "omg spiritual lol otherkin la la" bond with them.
> 
> And to be morbid, my parrot likes to eat meat, including chicken.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if there's a cow/sheep/pig furry that would consider eating meat cannibalism.



My parrot, Skittles LURVES chicken, and his favorite food is scrambled eggs XD I have no idea why people think that's weird, because "he's a bird too!." I mean, sharks are fish, and they eat fish, but it's not cannibalism. And hawks, eagles, and owls eat other birds all the time.

Also, the cow/sheep/pig digestive system isn't built to digest meat.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 29, 2009)

Jalieya said:


> no, i mean, if you're a reptile furry, you probably don't care. same with wolf, fox, && so on. but say you're a pig furry, or even a horse. then you're probably a vegetarian, see...





Vaelarsa said:


> Aren't you a cat kemonomimi?
> 
> Following that train of thought, wouldn't that make you more inclined to eat meat, like a cat?


Makes sense to me.
Oh, and I know of a horse (or maybe its a unicorn, idk) furry on here that eats meat im pretty sure. The thought of others hurting or eating horses makes him want to puke, but I'm fairly sure other meats are fine for him.


----------



## Dass (Oct 29, 2009)

Wrong!!!

Animals seem totally fine with eating each other, why can't I be?


----------



## Shadowwolf (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm half vegetarian. Meaning I don't eat anything from the ocean (no fish, no squid, no crab, etc) and don't eat pork if I can help it. I don't like to eat any meat when I'm around my vegetarian friends either. But being full-vegetarian all the time, for me, doesn't seem realistic... It is extremely difficult, and I already limit myself to what I eat as it is because I'm so dang picky :/ I feel bad not being vegetarian, but I just don't have the money or patience to pay such close attention to that kind of stuff...


----------



## Qoph (Oct 30, 2009)

I usually don't eat big hunks of meat (steaks, pork chops), but I still have some.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Oct 30, 2009)

> So, are YOU a vegetarian??


No.


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 30, 2009)

You aren't required to have a "strong bond with animals" to be a furry. I eat meat because it's delicious and essential for me to stay alive and healthy. That's the way I see it. Of course, I don't have anything against most vegetarians. My step-cousin is one herself. The ones I can't stand are those who try to make everyone else into a vegetarian too cuz we has 2 luv teh aminals. :/


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2009)

Why would a bunch of people pretending to be mostly carnivorous animals want to be vegetarians

We have had too many of these threads


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 30, 2009)

I AM HUMAN
HUMANS ARE ANIMALS.
MANY ANIMALS EAT ANIMALS
I EAT MANY ANIMALS.

*eats cow whole*
*chugs beer*
*Makes love to his woman*
*lounges.*


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 30, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I AM HUMAN
> HUMANS ARE ANIMALS.
> MANY ANIMALS EAT ANIMALS
> I EAT MANY ANIMALS.
> ...


LOL
This is win.


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 30, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I'm vegetarian, it doesn't have anything to do with liking furry stuff, though.


This is my response as well.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 30, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> LOL
> This is win.


 |I thank you.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 30, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> |I thank you.


oh btw, you might want to fix your banner thingy.
its 'since', not 'sense'. =P


----------



## Telnac (Oct 30, 2009)

Jalieya said:


> no, not your fursonas, YOU. i mean, i was vegetarian long before i got into the furry world, but you would think that since furries have such a strong bond with animals, that no furries would eat them...


Look at everyone's fursonas.  Almost all of them are CARNIVORES.  You expect the people behind them would be vegetarians?


----------



## Fay V (Oct 30, 2009)

As stated before, you're not going to ask a wolf why it eats meat if it has such a strong bond with nature, I'd expect fewer furries to be pseudo vegetarians due to veggie guilt. You know the sort that go "I don't want to eat another animal, they has feelings" then only last about a month. 

I personally eat meat. I've helped to raise livestock before so I know exactly what my food looks like before it comes to my plate and I'm fine with that. The only critters I can't eat are rabbits and ducks, for personal reasons, and I don't expect anyone else not to. I also don't eat fish, shellfish, or much pork, but i just hate the taste and such of those.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 30, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I've had free-range chicken, and it's MUCH better. It wasn't all dry and chew like most chicken.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure what you're talking about in regards to "downer cow" =/ I've never heard of that



I'm not sure if I've ever had it.  I'd have to ask my family what they buy.

Downer cows are cows that can't stand.  They get abused and prodded for it.  Bovine spongiform encephalopathy is something known to cause downed cows, and sometimes that meat passes through to our plates.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 30, 2009)

I piss vegetarians off because I can't eat any fruit and almost no vegetables. Almost all meat all the time.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 30, 2009)

Actually, I do have one food restriction because of my connection to animals: I refuse to eat game that's been killed in a hunt.  It's not that I have a problem with hunting, so long as it's done out of necessity.  If you NEED to hunt to feed your family, then that's perfectly cool.  But 99.9% of the hunters in the developed world hunt as a sport.  I despise the concept of killing an animal for fun, even if you eat what you kill.  

Human technology has simply thrown a giant monkey wrench into the whole survival of the fittest thing that nature had going on.  No deer can outrun a bullet, and no camouflage can beat an infrared scope.  No matter how any animal can adapt to survive being hunted by humans, our technology can adapt a million times faster.

The deer herds here in Wisconsin are in TERRIBLE shape.  We kill the strongest and leave the weakest to carry on.  That's fucked up in many, many ways.  But we need to hunt the deer because the herds are EXPLODING in size.  Why?  Because we killed off all the wolves that kept the herds in check.

When we raise animals for food, at least we make sure the breeding stock is viable.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 30, 2009)

People eat meat. Fake characters don't. Simple. 

'Close bond' my foot. 

PETA: People Eating Tasty Animals, etc etc


----------



## Jelly (Oct 30, 2009)

No, not really.
Besides my FURSON ^O^ eats bugs.
I don't eat no fuckin' bugs.

Well, this seems more tame than all the other threads.

Vegan.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 30, 2009)

Being a furry does in no which way alter my ethics towards animals. Its a hobby, a pastime and an interest .Not a fucking lifestyle despite what people say.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 30, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Being a furry does in no which way alter my ethics towards animals. Its a hobby, a pastime and an interest .Not a fucking lifestyle despite what people say.



It is for some people.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 30, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> It is for some people.


 ans some people worry me deeply. If fiction becomes more then just a fun thing to toy with and you base your life off of that... isn't that delusion?


----------



## Fay V (Oct 30, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'm not sure if I've ever had it.  I'd have to ask my family what they buy.
> 
> Downer cows are cows that can't stand.  They get abused and prodded for it.  Bovine spongiform encephalopathy is something known to cause downed cows, and sometimes that meat passes through to our plates.



Sometimes I'm glad I live in Montana. It's the middle of nowhere, but I can be sure where my meat comes from and what condition the cows and stuff are in. They even have a predator friendly program, which basically means the farms try their best to keep the predators away without just killing every predator they see.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 30, 2009)

Out of everything, meat is delicious and i am NOT going to eat anything else with protein which is a vegetable.
In three words:Briefcase is safe.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 30, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> I piss vegetarians off because I can't eat any fruit and almost no vegetables. Almost all meat all the time.



Okay, I'll bite.
Why can't you?


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 30, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Okay, I'll bite.
> Why can't you?



because of the texture of the fruit/vegetable makes me want to throw up.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 30, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> because of the texture of the fruit/vegetable makes me want to throw up.



Well, I'm just telling you for your own personal health:
You should seriously try to get over that problem.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 30, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Actually, I do have one food restriction because of my connection to animals: I refuse to eat game that's been killed in a hunt. It's not that I have a problem with hunting, so long as it's done out of necessity. If you NEED to hunt to feed your family, then that's perfectly cool. But 99.9% of the hunters in the developed world hunt as a sport. I despise the concept of killing an animal for fun, even if you eat what you kill.


 
^This for the most part. Hunting and killing for sport is just wrong IMO.

I'm not a vegetarian but there are a few animals that I would never eat. I like chicken, turkey, pork, cow, deer, and seafood but, I would never touch rabbit, fox, wolf, or baby animal meat of any sort.

I could also never eat an animal that I've seen alive first.

I wonder if eggs count as baby animals. They are dead chicken fetuses after all.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 30, 2009)

xcliber said:


> I wonder if eggs count as baby animals. They are dead chicken fetuses after all.



Very rarely are the eggs processed for the food industry fertilized.
Most of those are the free range ones, I'd imagine.

But still, like none of them.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Oct 30, 2009)

You'd think so, until you realize that a good majority of furries have carnivore fursonas.

Then you'd feel silly.

I like to eat almost everything. Just not Smithfield brand pork.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 30, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Well, I'm just telling you for your own personal health:
> You should seriously try to get over that problem.



I tryed I really did but no matter how hard I tryed I would almost throw up every time. Some people are like this it is do to some gene (as in geneis in DNA) that some people have.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Oct 30, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Actually, I do have one food restriction because of my connection to animals: I refuse to eat game that's been killed in a hunt.  It's not that I have a problem with hunting, so long as it's done out of necessity.  If you NEED to hunt to feed your family, then that's perfectly cool.  But 99.9% of the hunters in the developed world hunt as a sport.  I despise the concept of killing an animal for fun, even if you eat what you kill.
> 
> Human technology has simply thrown a giant monkey wrench into the whole survival of the fittest thing that nature had going on.  No deer can outrun a bullet, and no camouflage can beat an infrared scope.  No matter how any animal can adapt to survive being hunted by humans, our technology can adapt a million times faster.
> 
> ...



But, if you don't eat anything that's killed in a hunt, you're wasting what could be perfectly good food. While I can understand the opposition to sport hunting(I myself am against it, it's just wasteful), I can't understand why you'd refuse to properly use the carcass.

Granted, you could make the argument that leaving it to rot allows the plants, bugs, and microorganisms feed on it, but still, it seems like a strange mental definition to make.

Additionally, that's the thing with humanity; we ARE the fittest, and we've shown it. Perhaps not physically fittest, but instead we make up for it with our use of tools and resources.

Evolution at its' finest.

We're so far ahead we've evolved the ability to feel remorse for our actions.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 30, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> I tryed I really did but no matter who hard I tryed I would almost throw up every time. So people are like this it is do to some gene (as in geneis in DNA) that some people have.



Oh
So you have HFI?


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 30, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Oh
> So you have HFI?



wtf is HFI?


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Oct 30, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> wtf is HFI?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=HFI+Illness


----------



## Jelly (Oct 30, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> wtf is HFI?



Yep.
You're a dipshit.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Oct 30, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Yep.
> You're a dipshit.



Actually, I'd say you are one for either:
A) Assuming that puking because of vegitable/fruit texture = HFI or
B) Setting such a trap for him.

Flaming aside, my generically-avatarred friend, have you ever tried vegitables and fruits that were cooked?

How about cooked differently? What about the texture makes you hork?


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 30, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Yep.
> You're a dipshit.



I googled it and I got like 10 different answers.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 30, 2009)

Gar-Yulong said:


> pbbbbbt



okay

I don't appreciate people implying that a mystical gene exists that simply makes them bad at things that normal people can and must do to live well.

Genetics is not magic, and its not a crutch.



TheNewfie said:


> I googled it and I got like 10 different answers.



Hereditary Fructose Intolerance.
You can't process fructose.
I mean, I doubt you have it (since fructose is also in non-fruit and vegetable items, but anything's possible, I suppose).
But one of the effects is that your liver can't process fructose, so it causes you to vomit.

I'm trying to figure out if you're talking about a specific genetic disease or just talking about genetics.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Oct 30, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> okay
> 
> I don't appreciate people implying that a mystical gene exists that simply makes them bad at things that normal people can and must do to live well.
> 
> Genetics is not magic, and its not a crutch.



Oh, I fully understand, you're still kind of a dick for doing what you did, but I probably would've done the same if I were in a worse mood.

I prefer to try to help them first, then throw the "you're an idiot" card if I can't get them to listen to me.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 30, 2009)

Gar-Yulong said:


> Oh, I fully understand, you're still kind of a dick for doing what you did, but I probably would've done the same if I were in a worse mood.
> 
> I prefer to try to help them first, then throw the "you're an idiot" card if I can't get them to listen to me.



He can google it, he's not three years old. I have faith in him.

Well, then your advice is fine - stew the fruits and vegetables.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Oct 30, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> He can google it, he's not three years old. I have faith in him.
> 
> Well, then your advice is fine - stew the fruits and vegetables.



Normally I'd go "ugh!" and say oh god no why would you want mushy-ass fruits and vegitables, but it may be the best thing for him if his palate can't stand the texture.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 30, 2009)

Gar-Yulong said:


> Normally I'd go "ugh!" and say oh god no why would you want mushy-ass fruits and vegitables, but it may be the best thing for him if his palate can't stand the texture.



Eh, you can make some pretty good stewed fruits - like oh boy! jam, jelly, fruit butter, and kroyt. 

The only thing is that most of the nutrients kind of get shitted up in the process.
So, I'm not really sure why you'd eat stewed fruit and vegetables anyways.

You could probably just eat metamucil instead.

:thumbsup:

But its something you can work back from, I suppose.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Oct 30, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Eh, you can make some pretty good stewed fruits - like oh boy! jam, jelly, fruit butter, and kroyt.
> 
> The only thing is that most of the nutrients kind of get shitted up in the process.
> So, I'm not really sure why you'd eat stewed fruit and vegetables anyways.
> ...



That does it, after work, I'm going to start a thread about furry cuisine. :V


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 30, 2009)

Gar-Yulong said:


> Actually, I'd say you are one for either:
> A) Assuming that puking because of vegitable/fruit texture = HFI or
> B) Setting such a trap for him.
> 
> ...



I can eat most cooked vegetables (google Newfoundland Jiggs Dinner) as for cooked fruit never tryed it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 30, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> I can eat most cooked vegetables (google Newfoundland Jiggs Dinner) as for cooked fruit never tryed it.


Pie. You like pie? thats cooked fruit :V


----------



## Jelly (Oct 30, 2009)

Baking apples is common here in Ohio.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 30, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Pie. You like pie? thats cooked fruit :V



I don't like fruit pies but any other kind I will eat.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 30, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> I don't like fruit pies but any other kind I will eat.


 Son...  I am disappoint.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 30, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Son...  I am disappoint.



Ok then.. you go be disappointed


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 30, 2009)

I eat hentai and fail.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Oct 30, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I eat hentai and fail.



Cool, go back to your internet-catchphrase-based domain.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 30, 2009)

Jalieya said:


> no, not your fursonas, YOU. i mean, i was vegetarian long before i got into the furry world, but you would think that since furries have such a strong bond with animals, that no furries would eat them...



The fandom is NOT an animal activist group.

The fandom is NOT a cult.

Carry on eating your tasty orange dildo.

EDIT: I am a borderline carnivore. Why? I love the taste of bloody raw meat, seared for 30 seconds on both sides and still oozing that precious oxidized fluid. I can't eat completely cooked meat. I dunno why.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Oct 30, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Meat is delicious.


Pretty much this.

I don't even care about cows/pigs/wait there's another kind of meat that much anyways.

._.


----------



## ADF (Oct 30, 2009)

Why would a dragon want to be a vege O.=.o


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 30, 2009)

ADF said:


> Why would a dragon want to be a vege O.=.o



That would be an oxymoron created by the Neo-Pags to make dragons more benevolent.

Dragons eat peoples.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Jalieya said:


> no, not your fursonas, YOU. i mean, i was vegetarian long before i got into the furry world, but you would think that since furries have such a strong bond with animals, that no furries would eat them...



>.> You need to join us on this planet.

To most of us being furry is a hobby, the only people I'd expect to be vegetarian because of being furry are the lifestylers.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 30, 2009)

i couldn't  do it, i like steak and seafood to much.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 30, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I love the taste of bloody raw meat, seared for 30 seconds on both sides and still oozing that precious oxidized fluid. I can't eat completely cooked meat. I dunno why.


That made me want rare steak REALLY bad.

Which I haven't the money to buy.

...Goddamnit.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> That made me want rare steak REALLY bad.
> 
> Which I haven't the money to buy.
> 
> ...Goddamnit.



I have never thought about eating a steak rare before, but I hear so many people say they like theirs rare I think I should give it a go.

I should also put what I am about to say in furry pet peeves.

It annoys me when people come on here and say something like *I am surprised furries are not vegetarians seeing as they see/associate (which ever) themselves with animals" Furry, is a hobby, it's an interest in NON realistic animal/human hybrids or "anthro's" it is based on fiction, why should a furry be a vegetarian, based purely on the fact they like fictional anthropomorphic animals?


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 30, 2009)

Animals eat animals. 

-end-


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Animals eat animals.
> 
> -end-



I think you just summed up this thread.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have never thought about eating a steak rare before, but I hear so many people say they like theirs rare I think I should give it a go.
> 
> I should also put what I am about to say in furry pet peeves.
> 
> It annoys me when people come on here and say something like *I am surprised furries are not vegetarians seeing as they see/associate (which ever) themselves with animals" Furry, is a hobby, it's an interest in NON realistic animal/human hybrids or "anthro's" it is based on fiction, why should a furry be a vegetarian, based purely on the fact they like fictional anthropomorphic animals?


Rare steaks are good. Nice and soft. 

It doesn't make any sense to me either.
Disregard for a second the "lifestyle" and the "bond" with animals.
Even beyond that, people are STILL going to be picky and choosy about what they care about happening to what.

I don't see any furries going _"DONT SQUASH MOSQUITOES! NO!!"_
I don't see the OP going _"I SHOULDN'T EAT VEGETABLES EITHER BECAUSE VEGETABLES ARE ALIVE!"_

And I still don't get why people think furry = animal rights activist.
"PETA" and "furry" have different names for a reason.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Rare steaks are good. Nice and soft.
> 
> It doesn't make any sense to me either.
> Disregard for a second the "lifestyle" and the "bond" with animals.
> ...



I want to know how many vegetarians will admit they have squashed atleast one bug while they have been a vegetarian.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I want to know how many vegetarians will admit they have squashed atleast one bug while they have been a vegetarian.


Doesn't matter how many they've squashed. They're still killing a LOT because of the pesticides and cleaning of the plants that they eat, despite indirectly.

You know, kind of like how meat-eating people are killing cows and chickens, though indirectly.
Although at least the things dying for the sake of our food aren't dying in vain. They're creating yummy foods on our plates.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Doesn't matter how many they've squashed. They're still killing a LOT because of the pesticides and cleaning of the plants that they eat, despite indirectly.
> 
> You know, kind of like how meat-eating people are killing cows and chickens, though indirectly.
> Although at least the things dying for the sake of our food aren't dying in vain. They're creating yummy foods on our plates.



So in other words, vegetarians are a bit hypocritical? o.o


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> So in other words, vegetarians are a bit hypocritical? o.o


If they're doing it for the sake of living things, as opposed to just a personal preference, then yes.

Just like most, if not all, holier-than-thou types.
Lol.


----------



## ADF (Oct 30, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Doesn't matter how many they've squashed. They're still killing a LOT because of the pesticides and cleaning of the plants that they eat, despite indirectly.
> 
> You know, kind of like how meat-eating people are killing cows and chickens, though indirectly.
> Although at least the things dying for the sake of our food aren't dying in vain. They're creating yummy foods on our plates.



Also not fogetting all the insects, field mice and other field dwelling life that get mutilated in the harvesting machinery. 

Where do they think all the animals that made crop fields their home go when it is harvest time?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

ADF said:


> Also not fogetting all the insects, field mice and other field dwelling life that get mutilated in the harvesting machinery.
> 
> Where do they think all the animals that made crop fields their home go when it is harvest time?



In the harvester machines most likely, if they can not run fast enough. I have also noticed how no vegetarians are arguing this with us, probably cause they know we are right.

1: Insects are killed on the crop fields when the farmers spray them with pesticides (And it is likely some other animals get effected by the spray too)

2: Animals also get hurt during harvest time, like field mice. 

Yet vegetarians don't eat meat because it is "cruel" to animals.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 30, 2009)

"Saving some conscious life.
Eh, not as good as killing all the conscious life you can."


----------



## CathoraGal (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm not vegetarian. I love bacon too much. <3


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 30, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> "Saving some conscious life.
> Eh, not as good as killing all the conscious life you can."


And yet prey animals breed like motherfuckers.


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> *In the harvester machines most likely, if they can not run fast enough. I have also noticed how no vegetarians are arguing this with us, probably cause they know we are right.*
> 
> 1: Insects are killed on the crop fields when the farmers spray them with pesticides (And it is likely some other animals get effected by the spray too)
> 
> ...


So I'm a vegetarian and I'm not arguing with this.

Q (because I'm too lazy to look this up, which probably makes me a bad and hypocritical person, but whatever), does anybody here know how food for animals is "treated?" Like, I'm assuming there isn't pesticide or mass harvesting like food that's "treated" for human consumption. But I'm curious about it anyway.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Scarborough said:


> So I'm a vegetarian and I'm not arguing with this.
> 
> Q (because I'm too lazy to look this up, which probably makes me a bad and hypocritical person, but whatever), does anybody here know how food for animals is "treated?" Like, I'm assuming there isn't pesticide or mass harvesting like food that's "treated" for human consumption. But I'm curious about it anyway.



Some farm animals are fed on grain from the harvests that is not fit for "human consumption" which would mean that those very animals that perish in the fields, also perish to feed farm animals aswell.


----------



## Soka (Oct 30, 2009)

I was a vegetarian for two years. During that two years I went back and forth between vegetarian and vegan several times. While I was vegan, I felt a lot happier and healthier, but I did not know how to cook anything vegan and soon, the same vegan stuff over and over wasn't very appetizing. Eventually I began to have major meat cravings. I gave in. I feel really horrible about it and eventually I'd like to go raw vegan when I have the time to really dedicate to researching and actually learning to prepare raw vegan meals. 

I tend to have a strong bond with predatory animals but I don't like eating animals personally. I have many fur kids ("pets" as some call them") and most are carnivores.


----------



## Soka (Oct 30, 2009)

As far as vegetarians that are vegetarian due to animal cruelty and the whole "insects and mice get killed during harvest time! So that's cruel!" I think most vegetarians that are so due to animal cruelty issues would agree that it is the fact they are not INTENTIONALLY killing an animal. Sure you kill a bug when you drive or step on the grass. Heck, I've even almost hit a squirrel or two while driving (didn't, thank goodness!) but I think most AR vegetarians would agree that its better for a few insects and a few mice to die out in the fields than for hundreds of cows, chickens, pigs, etc be treated like crap their whole lives and then slaughtered in a horrible way. 

Anyway, I'll get off my high horse since I can't really say much right now since I eat meat (for now). I will never be able to get away from killing animals. My fur kids are carnivorous (ferrets, cats, dog) and eventually they will all be on a raw meat diet (the ferrets already are) but I would choose grass fed, pasture raised, humanely treated meat that costs an arm and a leg. :grin:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Soka said:


> As far as vegetarians that are vegetarian due to animal cruelty and the whole "insects and mice get killed during harvest time! So that's cruel!" I think most vegetarians that are so due to animal cruelty issues would agree that it is the fact they are not INTENTIONALLY killing an animal. Sure you kill a bug when you drive or step on the grass. Heck, I've even almost hit a squirrel or two while driving (didn't, thank goodness!) but I think most AR vegetarians would agree that its better for a few insects and a few mice to die out in the fields than for hundreds of cows, chickens, pigs, etc be treated like crap their whole lives and then slaughtered in a horrible way.
> 
> Anyway, I'll get off my high horse since I can't really say much right now since I eat meat (for now). I will never be able to get away from killing animals. My fur kids are carnivorous (ferrets, cats, dog) and eventually they will all be on a raw meat diet (the ferrets already are) but I would choose grass fed, pasture raised, humanely treated meat that costs an arm and a leg. :grin:



What difference does it make? bugs are living creatures aswell, they die to feed YOU, they are killed deliberately with pesticides so we all have nice looking vegetables waiting for us on supermarket shelves, mice die in the fields so WE have grain to make flour with, to make breakfasts cereals with. I fail to see why you as a vegetarian think that is absolutely fine to kill these animals for benefit for ourselves, but it is not ok to kill an animal to like a cow for our benefit to eat. I find this extremely hypocritical.


----------



## ADF (Oct 30, 2009)

Soka said:


> As far as vegetarians that are vegetarian due to animal cruelty and the whole "insects and mice get killed during harvest time! So that's cruel!" I think most vegetarians that are so due to animal cruelty issues would agree that it is the fact they are not INTENTIONALLY killing an animal. Sure you kill a bug when you drive or step on the grass. Heck, I've even almost hit a squirrel or two while driving (didn't, thank goodness!) but I think most AR vegetarians would agree that its better for a few insects and a few mice to die out in the fields than for hundreds of cows, chickens, pigs, etc be treated like crap their whole lives and then slaughtered in a horrible way.



Generally when I'm talking to a vegetarian preaching about animal cruelty and being death free; I bring up the harvesting/pesticides argument. After which they will then argue about causing the least harm and such.

When I meet these people I don't see them as being what they preach, if they were what they preach they would adapt themselves to accommodate this new information; not their argument. If they really did care about causing "no" harm like they previously boasted they would care more about where their food came from, not change their argument to maintain them > me.

The way I see it these people are nothing more than egobating elitists who adopted a lifestyle that enables them to argue "I'm better than you are! Nah nah nah!" :roll:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

ADF said:


> Generally when I'm talking to a vegetarian preaching about animal cruelty and being death free; I bring up the harvesting/pesticides argument. After which they will then argue about causing the least harm and such.
> 
> When I meet these people I don't see them as being what they preach, if they were what they preach they would adapt themselves to accommodate this new information; not their argument. If they really did care about causing "no" harm like they previously boasted they would care more about where their food came from, not change their argument to maintain them > me.
> 
> The way I see it these people are nothing more than egobating elitists who adopted a lifestyle that enables them to argue "I'm better than you are! Nah nah nah!" :roll:



I agree with you completely. Many vegetarians are vegetarian because they think it is cruel to kill an animal for it's meat. However when the argument about harvests and pesticides is bought, they then argue that it is minimal damage. 

To me it is hypocritical, and just defies the object of being a vegetarian in the first place.


----------



## Soka (Oct 30, 2009)

IDEALLY I want to grow my own food, in my own garden. That way no animals die due to harvesting. If I want lunch, I go out and pick a few things out of the garden by hand, and there you go. 

When a vegetarian says it is better for the insects and mice to die rather than a cow or chicken, they are not saying the mice and insects don't matter. They do. Its just that vegetarians want to cause the LEAST amount of harm they can. There is a big difference between a mouse going about his business in the field and then suddenly dying by a machine than for a cow to be raised in a small confined space, standing in its own filth, eating what is basically human leftovers and sometimes (depending on the company) the remains of other cows, treated with antibiotics and hormones, risks of infections and injuries to dairy cows, etc.

There is a big difference. Back in the day, if a person wanted to be a vegetarian, it was simple. They grew their own food and ate it. These days, we buy our food from a store, which is processed and grown by companies, so everything is on a bigger scale (hence the need for those machines that kill the mice and insects). Its all about causing the least amount of harm. 

I'm not saying vegetarians are better than you. Hell, I'm eating meat right now due to giving in to my cravings. I hope to go vegetarian again after the holidays. Vegetarians choose not to eat meat. Omnivores do. While I am all for AR I don't tell people they should stop eating meat. Treat the animals better, but what you put in your mouth is your own choice.


----------



## Morroke (Oct 30, 2009)

Animals are delicious.

And my fursona is a carnivore anyways.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 30, 2009)

Fuck being a vegetarian. I like eating animals.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Soka said:


> IDEALLY I want to grow my own food, in my own garden. That way no animals die due to harvesting. If I want lunch, I go out and pick a few things out of the garden by hand, and there you go.
> 
> When a vegetarian says it is better for the insects and mice to die rather than a cow or chicken, they are not saying the mice and insects don't matter. They do. Its just that vegetarians want to cause the LEAST amount of harm they can. There is a big difference between a mouse going about his business in the field and then suddenly dying by a machine than for a cow to be raised in a small confined space, standing in its own filth, eating what is basically human leftovers and sometimes (depending on the company) the remains of other cows, treated with antibiotics and hormones, risks of infections and injuries to dairy cows, etc.
> 
> ...



It sounds like to me it is a case of: "That poor cow gets brutaly chopped up into parts and eaten and doesn't see life BAWWW" and then "Oh but field mice are fine to die, and insects are small and pathetic anyway." 

My point is, whether the animals is deliberately killed or not, animals are still dieing to feed us.

So I suppose hunting rabbit for dinner is ok then?


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 30, 2009)

Soka said:


> As far as vegetarians that are vegetarian due to animal cruelty and the whole "insects and mice get killed during harvest time! So that's cruel!" *I think most vegetarians that are so due to animal cruelty issues would agree that it is the fact they are not INTENTIONALLY killing an animal.* Sure you kill a bug when you drive or step on the grass. Heck, I've even almost hit a squirrel or two while driving (didn't, thank goodness!) but I think most AR vegetarians would agree that its better for a few insects and a few mice to die out in the fields than for hundreds of cows, chickens, pigs, etc be treated like crap their whole lives and then slaughtered in a horrible way.


But unintentional damage is still damage.

And furthermore, (some) vegetarians know that their actions harm small animals. That their actions are pretty closely tied to harming small animals. And yet they continue to buy fruits/vegetables/etc. How is that not cruel, to know that your actions are killing small animals and yet you continue to perform the same actions?

I mean, you could maybe argue that the same number of animals are killed in feeding a cow or something. Maybe. That's why I asked if anybody knew anything about how animals meant for human consumption are fed and how their food is treated.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It sounds like to me it is a case of: "That poor cow gets brutaly chopped up into parts and eaten and doesn't see life BAWWW" and then "Oh but field mice are fine to die, and insects are small and pathetic anyway."
> 
> My point is, whether the animals is deliberately killed or not, animals are still dieing to feed us.
> 
> So I suppose hunting rabbit for dinner is ok then?



(People have got pissy about me liking rabbit, like it's somehow an evil/sick thing to eat.)

I agree with veggies who are fine with eating wild critters, because at least they are living a normal life and are killed in a season that won't damage the population.

But a lot of "general" vegetarians seem to have a detached idea of farming and argriculture...


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 30, 2009)

I tried be vegetarian but I ended up getting sick and craving meat. I must have been doing something wrong or my inner carnivore got angry. XD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> (People have got pissy about me liking rabbit, like it's somehow an evil/sick thing to eat.)
> 
> I agree with veggies who are fine with eating wild critters, because at least they are living a normal life and are killed in a season that won't damage the population.
> 
> But a lot of "general" vegetarians seem to have a detached idea of farming and argriculture...



It could just be the way I see things, I mean, I don't see why hunting a wild animal for food, is any different to farming for food, either way, an animal is being slaughtered for human consumption. The only difference is, farming does it on a large scale, where as a hunt is on a much smaller scale, and usually just feeds the hunter/hunters family.

Just like the debate we just had about harvest/pesticides killing animals. I don't see the difference personally, whether it is slaughtering animals for food, or animals being killed by pesticide/machinery, either way animals are still suffering to satisfy human needs.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think you just summed up this thread.



And yet it went on for two more pages. Nice.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It could just be the way I see things, I mean, I don't see why hunting a wild animal for food, is any different to farming for food, either way, an animal is being slaughtered for human consumption. The only difference is, farming does it on a large scale, where as a hunt is on a much smaller scale, and usually just feeds the hunter/hunters family.



The large scale can mean generations of animals living their whole lives in sheds getting sores on their feet, poor bone growth etc. etc.
Obviously there are regulations for human saftey and animal welfare (see DEFRA), but some places still suck balls and treat the animals like nothing but product.

Wild animals live a natural life and don't suffer boredom or being fed hormones.

Erh... meat is needless in first world countries, nutrition wise anyway. Though I care too much about keeping our British countryside green and golden to BAWWWW about how meat is worse than the Holocaust or whatever they're saying these days.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 30, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Meat is delicious.


 
This ^


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> The large scale can mean generations of animals living their whole lives in sheds getting sores on their feet, poor bone growth etc. etc.
> Obviously there are regulations for human saftey and animal welfare (see DEFRA), but some places still suck balls and treat the animals like nothing but product.
> 
> Wild animals live a natural life and don't suffer boredom or being fed hormones.
> ...



The RSPCA in the UK (Royal Society of Protection of Cruelty to Animals) Have regulations aswell here. And some meats carry the RSPCA approval label. I don't think farms in Britain are to bad with looking after the animals, With DEFRA and the RSPCA and health and safety regulations to go by, abnd all three make random visits to check these regulations are being followed, I don't think farms and businesses can actually afford not to obey the regulations laid out.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 30, 2009)

Fay V said:


> Sometimes I'm glad I live in Montana. It's the middle of nowhere, but I can be sure where my meat comes from and what condition the cows and stuff are in. They even have a predator friendly program, which basically means the farms try their best to keep the predators away without just killing every predator they see.



That sounds a lot better than most programs and locations.

We have cows here in Minnesota, but I can't say I'm 100% sure that we eat our own cows.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 30, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Doesn't matter how many they've squashed. They're still killing a LOT because of the pesticides and cleaning of the plants that they eat, despite indirectly.
> 
> You know, kind of like how meat-eating people are killing cows and chickens, though indirectly.
> Although at least the things dying for the sake of our food aren't dying in vain. They're creating yummy foods on our plates.



Not to mention soil erosion, Eutrophication (Caused by run-off of fertilizers and pesticides in the soil that later run off into our streams and other waterways), Animal species displacement, etc...etc.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It sounds like to me it is a case of: "That poor cow gets brutaly chopped up into parts and eaten and doesn't see life BAWWW" and then "Oh but field mice are fine to die, and insects are small and pathetic anyway."
> 
> My point is, whether the animals is deliberately killed or not, animals are still dieing to feed us.
> 
> So I suppose hunting rabbit for dinner is ok then?


I think she meant that it is less cruel to live a free life and die spontaneously without pain (or too much fear) than it is to live a horrible live cramped up, eating shitty food, and then dying by having your throat slit as you precariously hang upside down by your back foot.
And I agree.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 30, 2009)

I laughed while reading the OP.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> I think she meant that it is less cruel to live a free life and die spontaneously without pain (or too much fear) than it is to live a horrible live cramped up, eating shitty food, and then dying by having your throat slit as you precariously hang upside down by your back foot.
> And I agree.



They don't eat shitty food. They feed them GM food so they get a good meat on the animal. And like I said, here in the UK there is alot of regulations set by more then one agency that these farms have to go by. And these agencies that set the regulations do random, without warning checks to ensure the farms stick to them. 

And what is the difference between dieing upside down, to having your head blown off with a hunters 12 bore?


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 30, 2009)

Jalieya said:


> be that as it may, doesn't it bug you to be eating an animal, when you have such a close bond to them?




I share a bond that is closer than a vegetarian could ever get.
animals are savage cruel beasts that maim and torture one another. 
if we were really close to animals we would be the opposite of a vegetarian.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> They don't eat shitty food. They feed them GM food so they get a good meat on the animal. And like I said, here in the UK there is alot of regulations set by more then one agency that these farms have to go by. And these agencies that set the regulations do random, without warning checks to ensure the farms stick to them.
> 
> And what is the difference between dieing upside down, to having your head blown off with a hunters 12 bore?


First Way: If not done right, you die slowly. If done right, you gush blood out of your neck until you go unconscious.
Second Way: Instantaneous death.
Let me ask you this: Which one would You prefer?


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 30, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> First Way: If not done right, you die slowly. If done right, you gush blood out of your neck until you go unconscious.
> Second Way: Instantaneous death.
> Let me ask you this: Which one would You prefer?



I wish you europhiles werent so GMOphobic.


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 30, 2009)

What, no, what a _terrible_ inference.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 30, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I wish you europhiles werent so GMOphobic.


I'm neither one of those things, thank you. =|


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> First Way: If not done right, you die slowly. If done right, you gush blood out of your neck until you go unconscious.
> Second Way: Instantaneous death.
> Let me ask you this: Which one would You prefer?




There is a larger number of people who eat meat out there, than there is those who don't, so the demand for meat will still be high. I don't know if some vegetarians think by stopping eating meat, there will be less demand for it? Or is it just a moral thing with vegetarians?

Ideally, I'd rather have my head blown off my shoulders with a 12 bore as it is instant death. 

Ok, so it is more.....humane(?) to hunt them in the wild, but as long as meat sell's in the supermarkets, they will always farm it.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> There is a larger number of people who eat meat out there, than there is those who don't, so the demand for meat will still be high. I don't know if some vegetarians think by stopping eating meat, there will be less demand for it? Or is it just a moral thing with vegetarians?
> 
> Ideally, I'd rather have my head blown off my shoulders with a 12 bore as it is instant death.
> 
> Ok, so it is more.....humane(?) to hunt them in the wild, but as long as meat sell's in the supermarkets, they will always farm it.


They think they are helping by 'doing their part' to help I guess.

This whole thing is one of those weird things where ideally I think (at least Most of us) would rather eat meat that only came from animals that werent cramped, prodded at, hung upside down, etc. but the fact is that there are simply too many of us for it to be practical (or even viable) to do. And I dont think that soy or other protein substitutes cut it imo, so I'm stuck eating who-knows-what until I can move to a poor country and feel better knowing that the meat I'm eating is from animals that arent treated like... inanimate objects.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a close bond with my pets. I do not eat my pets. I do not have a close bond with a cow in Jersey. I eat cow. 

Seriously; eating meat is natural. We're omnivores. If people choose not to, that's their choice - but face it, most people are going to eat meat, furry or not.


----------



## Vatz (Oct 30, 2009)

Jalieya said:


> be that as it may, doesn't it bug you to be eating an animal, when you have such a close bond to them?


 

Not really. I mean, I wouldn't eat a dog, or a cat, or something like that...but pigs and cows and chickens? Hell yes I would eat them.

....
....
....
....
.
.........
i lik hambegerz. End of story.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 30, 2009)

Eh, meat is meat. Animals eat other animals. Life moves on. The food chain is almighty. 

Chicken, Cow, Pig, Buffalo = Yummy

I've also had squirrel, not the best.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 30, 2009)

Depends on your species: Many mammals are carnivorous, many are omnivorous :3 As for having an 'in touch' animal...look at my above statement XD I'd stop eating meat if it stopped tasting so good... and adding to my curvy figure ats bum:


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 30, 2009)

Nah, I'm not a vegetarian, the live stock we eat anyways arn't really living things, they are created, all drugged with hormones, just to be eaten.

I feel disgusted sometimes about the fact of eating meet and i just pass on it


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, i'm not a vegetarian, and i never will be.

The taste of lovely meat is something i will never relinquish.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 30, 2009)

Gar-Yulong said:


> But, if you don't eat anything that's killed in a hunt, you're wasting what could be perfectly good food. While I can understand the opposition to sport hunting(I myself am against it, it's just wasteful), I can't understand why you'd refuse to properly use the carcass.
> 
> Granted, you could make the argument that leaving it to rot allows the plants, bugs, and microorganisms feed on it, but still, it seems like a strange mental definition to make.


In my mind, eating the carcass of an animal someone else shot is implicitly condoning the action of shooting the animal.  Since it's an action I don't condone, I won't eat the carcass.

I'm not advocating shooting animals for fun & leaving the body to rot.  I'm advocating not shooting animals for fun, period.  In places where animal overpopulation is a problem, fix it by better land management, and that includes re-introducing predators.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Oct 30, 2009)

Seriously, almost ALL fursonas are either carnivore mammals or mythological reptiles; ALL of which are between somewhere between being ovnivorous & carnivore.  Also, many animals prey on each other (many even go for canibalism--crocs, bears, lions, lizards, baby eagles, baby sharks...).  I'd say most furries shouldn't have an issue with non-vegetarian diets, given my previously stated reasons.


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Oct 30, 2009)

I eat a lot more meat than I should, for both myself and others. :3 I'm not a big fan of vegies...



Jalieya said:


> no, not your fursonas, YOU. i mean, i was vegetarian long before i got into the furry world, but you would think that since furries have such a strong bond with animals, that no furries would eat them...


 
Also, that is some very decent reasoning you have, to assume that furries like animals and therefore would not want them to be hurt or killed, but you could also think of it in this way(which might help explain why there are so many meat-eating furries?):  Furries are fans of animals and really like animals and stuff like that, therefore if one enjoys the animals so much then it would also include enjoying the animal's flavour since that is still part of the animal. To truly appreciate the animal as a whole, one must eat the creature. ;-)

Another way to look at it is there are people who want to be more like animals, and see eating other living, moving organisms as a primitive and animal trait, and therefore are making their connection with the animal world closer by engaging in similar animal behaviours~  This would probably include other behaviours too. *wink wink nudge nudge* say no more say no more.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 30, 2009)

MaltedMilkBrawls said:


> I eat a lot more meat than I should, for both myself and others. :3 I'm not a big fan of vegies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or maybe humans just need to eat enough protein lest they become feeble and weak? D=


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Oct 30, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Or maybe humans just need to eat enough protein lest they become feeble and weak? D=


 
You're the best XD I bet vegetarians love you.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 30, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Or maybe humans just need to eat enough protein lest they become feeble and weak? D=



That's what vegs get from eating orange edible dildos.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 30, 2009)

MaltedMilkBrawls said:


> You're the best XD I bet vegetarians love you.



I don't think I understand <=C



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's what vegs get from eating orange edible dildos.



o.o?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

> no, not your fursonas, YOU. i mean, i was vegetarian long before i got into the furry world, but you would think that since furries have such a strong bond with animals, that no furries would eat them...



I love how the op assumes all furries have a strong bond with an animal, suggesting that furryness is a lifestyle, when to most furries, it is not. I am not going to be a vegetation just because I created a character that just happens to be based on my favourite animal.

OP needs to re-evaluate what they think furry is.


----------



## Eisen (Oct 30, 2009)

I eat meat. It's what we had to do to survive up until recent history, and it's just natural, so I don't see much wrong with it. I do however frown upon abuse of animals prior to slaughter and/or a painful/agonizing death, etc.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 30, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I don't think I understand <=C
> 
> 
> 
> o.o?



Carrots = Dildo.

PETA's mascot , Crisp E. Carrot, is a dildo.
Hmmm....Makes me think..


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 30, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Carrots = Dildo.
> 
> PETA's mascot , Crisp E. Carrot, is a dildo.
> Hmmm....Makes me think..



Since PETA tends to be bitchy douches, full of women who have face huggers as vagina's, makes me think too.....those poor carrots.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's what vegs get from eating orange edible dildos.


but.. carrots dont have protein?


----------



## AlienkittyII (Oct 31, 2009)

lol most furries are wolves or some other type of preditory creature. why would it bother them to eat meat?


----------



## Nhilus Shadowpaw (Oct 31, 2009)

id rather die than give up meat... in fact i probably would die if i gave up meat -_-


----------



## onai (Nov 1, 2009)

-munches fresh venison jerky as she types- i like mah meat.


----------



## webkilla (Nov 1, 2009)

to qoute the wise words of a man who seemed to know what he was talking about:

"for every animal you dont eat, i will eat three"


----------



## Tail Bait (Nov 1, 2009)

have you heard of many vegetarian foxes? I NEED MY MEAT!!!:smile:


----------



## Shino (Nov 1, 2009)

Vegitarian? Not at all. Carnivore through and through.

NOMNOMNOMNOM...


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't mind if people want to eat cows...  As long as it's not me...  <.<=>.>

As for hunting, my uncle hunts, and it saves him and his wife lots of money in food bills for meat...  Just be in the mood for deer meet all the time!  

Truthfully, I wouldn't mind going hunting just to see if I have the balls to actually kill an animal.  I've always been interested in trying rabbit meat, horse meat too (but that's probably not legal here in the states).


----------



## Kandi Vixen (Nov 1, 2009)

Jalieya said:


> no, not your fursonas, YOU. i mean, i was vegetarian long before i got into the furry world, but you would think that since furries have such a strong bond with animals, that no furries would eat them...


 
I could never eat meat. Factory farms are animal concentration camps. Its a rotting corpse, you eat all the sicknesses and infections the animals had, all the chemicals, its filthy, its full of fat and cholestrol, theres no reason for a living being to die just because im hungry. This fox is veg for life


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 1, 2009)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Just be in the mood for deer meet all the time!


My dad makes deer steak and deer jerky.

That shit's good.

It (and beef) doesn't have anything on buffalo jerky, though. (which we got legitly in Yellowstone from park workers, so back off, hippies)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 1, 2009)

Kandi Vixen said:


> I could never eat meat. Factory farms are animal concentration camps. Its a rotting corpse, you eat all the sicknesses and infections the animals had, all the chemicals, its filthy, its full of fat and cholestrol, theres no reason for a living being to die just because im hungry. This fox is veg for life



You veggies are so full of crap. If the meat had any infections or diseases it would not be sold for human consumption. Why the fuck do you think so many animals were incinerated when britain had that foot n mouth out break a few years back? If it was rotten again, it would not be sold.

All you are doing is making excuses to be a vegetarian, instead of just saying "I don't eat meat cause I choose not to"


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 1, 2009)

No, not a vegetarian. I don't intend on being one in the near future. I respect the choices of others in why they choose to not eat meat, but when they start getting sanctimonious about it, they can piss the fuck off for all I care. You have your choices, I have mine; it goes both ways.


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 1, 2009)

MEAT!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 1, 2009)

Kandi Vixen said:


> I could never eat meat. Factory farms are animal concentration camps. Its a rotting corpse, you eat all the sicknesses and infections the animals had, all the chemicals, its filthy, its full of fat and cholestrol, theres no reason for a living being to die just because im hungry. This fox is veg for life


Yeesh. Where do you live where you get meat like THAT?
A third world country?


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 1, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You veggies are so full of crap. If the meat had any infections or diseases it would not be sold for human consumption. Why the fuck do you think so many animals were incinerated when britain had that foot n mouth out break a few years back? If it was rotten again, it would not be sold.
> 
> All you are doing is making excuses to be a vegetarian, instead of just saying "I don't eat meat cause I choose not to"


I think she meant that as soon as an animal dies its essentially a 'rotting corpse' and that you are eating every sickness it had (colds and such).
But I think she also missed the part about how being a vegetarian doesnt mean living animals arent dying.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 1, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> I think she meant that as soon as an animal dies its essentially a 'rotting corpse' and that you are eating every sickness it had (colds and such).
> But I think she also missed the part about how being a vegetarian doesnt mean living animals arent dying.



As I said, if an animal had a cold, or any type of illness it would not be slaughtered for meat, it would just be destroyed because, at least here anyway, they can not sell meat in that condition. 

And hunting would be any different? if you kill an animal with a gun in the words, as soon as it is dead it becomes a corpse, but no, veggies seem to just use the farming as an excuse. I don't really care if someone is a veggie or not, just wish they would use a legit excuse.


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 1, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> As I said, if an animal had a cold, or any type of illness it would not be slaughtered for meat, it would just be destroyed because, at least here anyway, they can not sell meat in that condition.
> 
> And hunting would be any different? if you kill an animal with a gun in the words, as soon as it is dead it becomes a corpse, but no, veggies seem to just use the farming as an excuse. I don't really care if someone is a veggie or not, just wish they would use a legit excuse.


She didnt say hunting was any different though. She doesnt eat meat, period.
I think animals in the US are still used if they get sick. They just use antibiotics.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 1, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> She didnt say hunting was any different though. She doesnt eat meat, period.
> I think animals in the US are still used if they get sick. They just use antibiotics.



or they go to mexican supermarkets.


----------



## WolfTailz (Nov 1, 2009)

Can I vote for inbetween??? I kinda switch a lot. I have went months on and off of being a vegetarian. I would rather to vegitarian but I eat meat sometimes. =(


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Nov 2, 2009)

no I am mucho pollo fuck


----------



## InfernalTobias (Nov 2, 2009)

Defiantly not a vegetarian, Iâ€™ve even gotten carnivore as a nickname.


----------



## icecold24 (Nov 2, 2009)

Eating meat is a hard habit to break. That being said, it would be nicer if there were better farm conditions and people didn't just hunt for the sport of it.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 3, 2009)

Kandi Vixen said:


> I could never eat meat. Factory farms are animal concentration camps. Its a rotting corpse, you eat all the sicknesses and infections the animals had, all the chemicals, its filthy, its full of fat and cholestrol, theres no reason for a living being to die just because im hungry. This fox is veg for life



Sounds like the USDA didn't come visit your factory.

But either way, over consumption of Soy would kill you more than beef if you are a straight vegan.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 3, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Yeesh. Where do you live where you get meat like THAT?
> A third world country?



I think she is giving an over exaggeration to the conditions of meat. 
Hey, Soy can do worse than beef if not moderated.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 3, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I think she is giving an over exaggeration to the conditions of meat.
> Hey, Soy can do worse than beef if not moderated.



Oh yeah...what a wonderful thing.

What some of you in the thread may not be aware of is this continued battle between the positives and negatives of soy. May of the claims deal with some research showing that some things in soy can block necessary things being absorbed, and do a whole host of other things.

People who back soy try to down play it....at the end of the day I think both sides are right. On one hand, the research obviously shows that too much soy will do nasty stuff to your body, on the other hand eating soy in moderation is not bad.

At the end of the day Soy is not the answer to everything in your diet. It's a stupid stupid stupid idea to replace nearly everything with soy, or a soy derived product. Too much of anything has negative consequences.

Just as too much beef can have bad consequences.


----------



## KatKry (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm a vegetarian and so is my fursona and we're both black leopards XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 3, 2009)

KatKry said:


> I'm a vegetarian and so is my fursona and we're both black leopards XD


 Leopards are supposed to eat meat aren't they?
Fursonas change facts and thats kinda of dumb.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 3, 2009)

I eat fish and lil bit of beef...but mostly fish and fruit


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 3, 2009)

This thread inspires me to draw, it seems.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2993783


----------



## Attaman (Nov 3, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> This thread inspires me to draw, it seems.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2993783



The "diseases" thing reminds me of a PETA poster that was put up that stated "Meat Kills" and put a bunch of health issues meat causes in the background.  Unfortunately for them, they only had three issues that repeated over and over.

In about an hour, we (the forum that saw this) had the outline for a counter-poster with over a dozen plant-related health issues saying "PLANTS KILL:  Eat Meat".  I wish we had finished it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 3, 2009)

Attaman said:


> The "diseases" thing reminds me of a PETA poster that was put up that stated "Meat Kills" and put a bunch of health issues meat causes in the background.  Unfortunately for them, they only had three issues that repeated over and over.
> 
> In about an hour, we (the forum that saw this) had the outline for a counter-poster with over a dozen plant-related health issues saying "PLANTS KILL:  Eat Meat".  I wish we had finished it.



We all die at some point.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 3, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> We all die at some point.



Humans put too much emphasis on life.

Sure, eating healthy has it's benefits, but I'd like to enjoy my warm, sweet and bloody muscle tissue while I am alive.

If I wanted tio be alive for a long time, I'd live in a bubble.


----------



## Dass (Nov 3, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Humans put too much emphasis on life.
> 
> Sure, eating healthy has it's benefits, but I'd like to enjoy my warm, sweet and bloody muscle tissue while I am alive.
> 
> If I wanted tio be alive for a long time, I'd live in a bubble.



Yeah well... nobody wants to live to 90 until they're 89 and a half.


----------



## Carenath (Nov 3, 2009)

Not a chance... sticking with delicious meat all the way thanks.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 3, 2009)

Dass said:


> Yeah well... nobody wants to live to 90 until they're 89 and a half.



I don't want to be that old.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 3, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't want to be that old.



I do....it's not like being old has to suck if you take good care of yourself. There are people pushing 80 or 90 that can out-run or out bench press a lot of the younger crowd.

What quality life you have when you are old depends a whole lot on well you took care of yourself when you are young. If you take shit care of yourself...well it's going to suck in the elder years.


----------



## Dass (Nov 3, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't want to be that old.



I do.

Being 90 in 74 years is probably going to be different from being 90 now.


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 3, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't want to be that old.


I second that.
At 75, just shot-gun me behind the barn. ;D


----------



## Crimes (Nov 3, 2009)

It's what cows and chickens were bred for. 

Besides, didn't you see that new South Park episode? >| (kidding) 

UHMMM. 
I love animals as much as the next guy...but I also love the taste of meat. And I'm a health freak who has to stick to her food guide pyramid (nerdy like that) 

I hate peta pussies. 
I mean seriously. Half of the shit they go on about does nothing to help the animals they are supposedly trying to 'help' anyway, but maybe that's just me. 

I /do/ think that there should be a more humane way of killing animals though, and I do believe that it should be done with respect, not just whoever can slaughter the most animals wins. :/


----------



## Velvet Fox (Nov 4, 2009)

Jalieya said:


> no, i mean, if you're a reptile furry, you probably don't care. same with wolf, fox, && so on. but say you're a pig furry, or even a horse. then you're probably a vegetarian, see...




My mate is a horse and he's pretty much a carnivore.. and I eat meat, and I'm a fox. I don't really think it has much to do with what your fursona is, it's mainly your beliefs on "animal cruelty" and if eating them to survive falls under that category of "animal cruelty."


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 4, 2009)

Jalieya said:


> no, i mean, if you're a reptile furry, you probably don't care. same with wolf, fox, && so on. *but say you're a pig furry, or even a horse. then you're probably a vegetarian, see*...



Quite an assumption here. I can see what you are saying, and in a way one would think that a furry with a non carnivorous fursona would not eat meat irl, however, this is the land of fiction, if I wanted to, my fursona could be vegetarian but I could eat meat irl and vice versa.


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Nov 6, 2009)

That's for giving me something to think about before I go to sleep... if I ever get to sleep.

Logically, furries who have fursonas based off of carnivores wouldn't be vegetarians while those whose fursonas are based off of herbivores would be one. Of course, it's not as simple as that because there are vegetarians who are based off of carnivores and vice versa.

I can't give up meat, but I'd rather starve than eat dry meat like turkey and ham during holiday meals. >_>


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 6, 2009)

Meh I don't really care. Meat is in a lotta things I eat but I don't eat like Copius amounts of it. How people can put away entire 12 oz steaks I do NOT know. I get full from like 8.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

I just ate a roughly 2 pounds of ribs Fuck yeah.


----------



## Kanin (Nov 6, 2009)

Eating meat is natural, it's why we have out canine teeth. We are omnivores, we eat meat.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 6, 2009)

not really, I like k-9 and felines but that doesn't mean I'm giving up meat, most animals eat meat anyways lol XD


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Nov 6, 2009)

Animals eat animals all the time. And besides, just because someone is a fan of anthropomorphic animals, plushies, fursuits and the like does not mean that person is gonna change their life around for the sake of a fandom they entered. That is like saying that people are gonna start eating kibbles because they decided to adopt a dog fursona. No matter how into the fandom a person is, they will always remain a human and will (most likely) keep their eating habits since before they became a furry.


----------



## HoneyPup (Nov 6, 2009)

Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> Animals eat animals all the time. And besides, just because someone is a fan of anthropomorphic animals, plushies, fursuits and the like does not mean that person is gonna change their life around for the sake of a fandom they entered. That is like saying that people are gonna start eating kibbles because they decided to adopt a dog fursona. No matter how into the fandom a person is, they will always remain a human and will (most likely) keep their eating habits since before they became a furry.


This.
And even if they did change their diet because they are furry, at least 90% of furries would eat mostly meat. Because there are very few herbivore fursonas around.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> This.
> And even if they did change their diet because they are furry, at least 90% of furries would eat mostly meat. Because there are very few herbivore fursonas around.



I did change one thing about my eating habits since I have become a furry. Eating nuts, well I always even as a child liked chocolate bars with nuts in, but over the last few years I have eaten more products with nuts in, cakes, ice creams, pies etc. I can't eat nuts on their own though, to bland, got to be in or on something. Other than that my eating habits have stayed pretty much as they have always been.

Although these days I eat vegetables I wouldn't touch as a kid like swede and parsnips. Don't know why...


----------



## HoneyPup (Nov 6, 2009)

I love nuts. Especially cashews.  I eat them by themselves, or in trail mix with dried fruit. 
My fursona, while technically a carnivore, eats mostly fruit. I didn't really change my eating habits though, I've always preferred fruit over other foods.


----------



## Eleziek (Nov 7, 2009)

I know a handful of veg*s that I can call friends, and a few more that I can say are tolerable... But, and a big but, I typically give complete HELL to those veg*s, whether it be vegetarian or vegan, that think that not eating meat means that they are instantly better than everyone else.

Meat is a regular part of my diet, I enjoy it, cook a lot of things involving it, and would not have it any other way. I've been sitting and minding my own business and had many situations where a veg* would speak up, having nothing to do with the conversation. They'd start spitting out elitist comments about why they don't eat meat, why no one should eat meat, and why the stench is so great around them because of all the _smug._

Now, veg*s that will partake in such a lifestyle and treat it as if it's no big deal, not telling every single person they see, making themselves feel special, etc... Well, then that's perfectly fine by me. As long as I'm shown respect and understanding towards my choices, I will show the same in return. Step out of line, however, and attack me over my beliefs and I will be sure to take advantage of my not-so-veggie bones.

I suppose I should say something a bit more relevant to the specific OP. Last I checked, not all animals are herbivores.


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 7, 2009)

I only eat stupid animals. Cows, pigs, chickens, turkeys XP I don't like turkey that much it's really dry.

I once tried rabbit, and yeah I'm a fox but I'm not going to eat something that is very cute and fluffy and doesn't taste very good. Seriously rabbits taste like DRY chicken >.<  Ick


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> I love nuts. Especially cashews.  I eat them by themselves, or in trail mix with dried fruit.
> My fursona, while technically a carnivore, eats mostly fruit. I didn't really change my eating habits though, I've always preferred fruit over other foods.


 Trail mix is awesome. also the first 3 words you wrote made me chuckle.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 7, 2009)

Tobias_foxfire said:


> I only eat stupid animals. Cows, pigs, chickens, turkeys XP I don't like turkey that much it's really dry.
> 
> I once tried rabbit, and yeah I'm a fox but I'm not going to eat something that is very cute and fluffy and doesn't taste very good. Seriously rabbits taste like DRY chicken >.<  Ick



You must've cooked it wrong.
Chicken is nearly always dry, but try rabbit in a decent resturant... Om nom...


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 7, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> You must've cooked it wrong.
> Chicken is nearly always dry, but try rabbit in a decent resturant... Om nom...



Rabbit cooked right, whether fried, baked, or barbecued, is wonderful. :9
Although the meat does tend to be tough.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Nov 8, 2009)

Free-range venison.


----------



## Conker (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a bond with animals.

It's a predator/prey kind of bond.

I now want ham


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 8, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Rabbit cooked right, whether fried, baked, or barbecued, is wonderful. :9
> Although the meat does tend to be tough.




That is why I don't like it. Perhaps I just didn't know that's what it was like all the time but I did think the cook didn't do it right. *shrugs*  I like real fatty meat, like blood rare steak from a fat lazy cow ^^


----------



## Chenler (Nov 8, 2009)

almost no one is a vegitarian >_>


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 8, 2009)

Conker said:


> I have a bond with animals.
> 
> It's a predator/prey kind of bond.
> 
> I now want ham



Ham is too salty. You want steak and kidney and gravy and leek and potato pie.... om....nom...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry.

I'm 100% carnivorious.

Just as a lol I'm not FDA approved.:-D


----------



## themnax (Nov 9, 2009)

Jalieya said:


> no, not your fursonas, YOU. i mean, i was vegetarian long before i got into the furry world, but you would think that since furries have such a strong bond with animals, that no furries would eat them...



actually this doesn't QUITE fallow.  hunters and gatherers DID rely a LOT less on hunting and a LOT more on gathering.

but one CAN be a high tech ecotopian/solartopian.  and that's something i WOULD have expected a MUCH greater percentage of furrys to advocate and be.

the trouble is, i think, that most furs, like most other humans today, tend to be city folks, who don't entirely understand, or understand how central it is to their existence, where the air they breathe actually comes from.

the disconnect of food being mostly something that comes from grocery stores or fast food joints probably has a lot to do with there not being more vegans in the fandom and out of it.

i don't like agrabussiness and the way it treats the animals that i eventually eat the flesh of, but i don't have any good way to get my meat with any certainty of it being raised and treated elsewise.

eating meat and driving cars are both detrimental to the environment, many times more indirectly that any of the more vissible direct ways.

between the two, i think the car has the bigger negative impact.

but i think vegans are cool too.
and i have REDUCED my consumption of meat.

but have no personal intention of eliminating it entirely in my emmediate future.  unlike the car, which i have not owned or driven one of for more then ten years now.  (and yes, by choice)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

themnax said:


> actually this doesn't QUITE fallow.  hunters and gatherers DID rely a LOT less on hunting and a LOT more on gathering.
> 
> but one CAN be a high tech ecotopian/solartopian.  and that's something i WOULD have expected a MUCH greater percentage of furrys to advocate and be.
> 
> ...



I hope you know there is a difference between vegan and vegetarian, as the OP was talking about vegetarians.

*shuts up now cause he is just in a nit-picky mood today*


----------



## themnax (Nov 9, 2009)

ah, yes i do.  didn't mean to offend anyone on that either.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

Chenler said:


> almost no one is a vegitarian >_>



Probably because humans are naturally omnivores. Most (if not all actually) vegetarians I have met are vegetarians through their own choice, I am pretty sure a natural born vegetarian doesn't exist. Either way people have have a choice, if they choose to not eat meat, that's cool with me.


----------



## Panda (Nov 9, 2009)

I love all foods. I just always have.

I support people who want to veg-heads (as i lovingly call them) A few of my favorite people are!

Infact, I almost became one once.

My fur is an omnivore,who just about 99% of the time eats bamboo. I would NEVER eat my fursona or many of the others. But I would tire of not having cheese burgers or blts. ^^;; I'm not a christian,but I pray over my food before I eat it to thank the animal and to ask it for forgiveness.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 9, 2009)

well an irish man can only live off corn and potatoes for so long...bring on the beef


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 9, 2009)

themnax said:


> between the two, i think the car has the bigger negative impact





Sorry you got green on the brain dude  
But I'd rather drive than walk/bike everywhere. And here in California the buses are horrid with nasty smelly hyuumans on them >,<

No one can prove anything good or bad about this whole global warming crap, did you know they keep changing their minds every 10 years? lol global cooling, don't know about it? Get informed, hyuumans react to much about their changing environment


----------



## Brandi (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh man... I love sushi... and steak, and bacon... and my stuffedfullofmean subway subs... I could not live on just veggies, though I love them too!

(I do know that vegetarians eat other food groups than vegetables =P)


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 9, 2009)

Brandi said:


> Oh man... I love sushi... and steak, and bacon... and my stuffedfullofmean subway subs... I could not live on just veggies, though I love them too!
> 
> (I do know that vegetarians eat other food groups than vegetables =P)




^^ I haven't tried sushi :I   But I love steak so rare it's still bleeding and mooing ^^ That's the natural way, not black and dripping with A1  XP      Subway FTW!!!     Great now I gotta go get some subway hehe ^^


----------



## InunekoReborn (Nov 9, 2009)

As an omnivore, I'll fit myself into the category that'll eat anything edible. :3


----------



## Attaman (Nov 9, 2009)

Tobias_foxfire said:


> hyuumans
> [...]
> hyuumans


----------



## shinragod (Nov 10, 2009)

Note also how many furries either dress as canines, felines, and whattnot..most fursuiters are indeed carnivores!
And I am a grade-A carnivoe all the way!!


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 10, 2009)

shinragod said:


> Note also how many furries either dress as canines, felines, and whattnot..most fursuiters are indeed carnivores!
> And I am a grade-A carnivoe all the way!!




But what about all those awesome sauteed  mushrooms on top of a steak nom nom ^^

By the way, the BEST steak is cooked RARE! It should still be mooing ^^


----------



## Sino (Nov 10, 2009)

I wouldn't change my diet for a fandom no matter what character I play within it.

Signed by,
The Shark that Doesn't Eat Seafood.


----------



## Tsun (Nov 10, 2009)

Uhmmm... animals eat other animals too, so no.

I can't eat red meat at all though.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

Tsun said:


> Uhmmm... animals eat other animals too, so no.
> 
> I can't eat red meat at all though.



Why not? o.o


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

animals are tasty.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> animals are tasty.


This times a thousand.

Especially small fluffy ones like bunnies and squirrels.


----------



## shinragod (Nov 10, 2009)

Tobias_foxfire said:


> But what about all those awesome sauteed mushrooms on top of a steak nom nom ^^
> 
> By the way, the BEST steak is cooked RARE! It should still be mooing ^^


 
Well the shrooms is good too. X-p
A still mooing steak..now them's good eating.

But you know what; I'm a raccoon. You could say I am omnivorous and eat both meats and veggies..as well as seafood. I am definitely a raccoon..I love eating crab. ^.^


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> This times a thousand.
> 
> Especially small fluffy ones like bunnies and squirrels.



never had one.
I want one now.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> This times a thousand.
> 
> Especially small fluffy ones like bunnies and squirrels.



Squirrel is the only meat I wont touch.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Squirrel is the only meat I wont touch.


But it is amazing D:

Kinda stringy though.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> But it is amazing D:
> 
> Kinda stringy though.



I wouldn't eat it even if I was given a million dollars.


----------



## shinragod (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I wouldn't eat it even if I was given a million dollars.


 
Um..I would. A million bucks, you kidding me? XD XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

randy.... can I eat you?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

shinragod said:


> Um..I would. A million bucks, you kidding me? XD XD



I kid you not. There was a show on TV once where a guy was hunting squirrel, then cooking them, I couldn't watch it. Fuck if I know why, I can watch any other meat be prepared, but if it comes to squirrel, I qwouldn't even want to be in the same room. 



Zrcalo said:


> randy.... can I eat you?



No, I am not into vore......unless it is with my special tigress. Sorry My tigress is the only one who gets the privalage to eat me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No, I am not into vore......unless it is with my special tigress. Sorry My tigress is the only one who gets the privalage to eat me.




D: not even a nibble?

anyway, kinda creepy how it irks you that people would eat squirrel. I dont mind if people eat jackals.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> D: not even a nibble?
> 
> anyway, kinda creepy how it irks you that people would eat squirrel. I dont mind if people eat jackals.



Oh no no no, I don't mind people eating squirrel at all XD, I just, for some very odd reason, I can't do it myself. I can't even watch it, walkers potatoe chips brought out new flavours and one was squirrel, and that was the only one out of the multi-pack bag I would not touch.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Oh no no no, I don't mind people eating squirrel at all XD, I just, for some very odd reason, I can't do it myself. I can't even watch it, walkers potatoe chips brought out new flavours and one was squirrel, and that was the only one out of the multi-pack bag I would not touch.



OH MY GOD.
I am going to buy that now.

wtf is walkers?
oh ok. walkers is just british named lays.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 10, 2009)

Skwerls aren't really good eating anyway, not much meat.  Jackals would be gamey as all get-out, you'd probably reconsider the meal after the first bite.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> OH MY GOD.
> I am going to buy that now.
> 
> wtf is walkers?



These are Walkers: http://wherethewildthingsare14.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/cajunsquirrel.jpg

And I just happen to find the picture of the flavour we are speaking about XD

Walkers crisps (potato chips) are THE best potato chips in this country, IMO.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Skwerls aren't really good eating anyway, not much meat.  Jackals would be gamey as all get-out, you'd probably reconsider the meal after the first bite.



cows are tasty.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> These are Walkers: http://wherethewildthingsare14.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/cajunsquirrel.jpg
> 
> And I just happen to find the picture of the flavour we are speaking about XD
> 
> Walkers crisps (potato chips) are THE best potato chips in this country, IMO.



 I like salt and vinegar lays! also chile limon!
lays = walkers
same company.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> cows are tasty.



Posted a pic of walkers for you, read the label on the pack XD


----------



## Tycho (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> cows are tasty.



Yes.  Yes they are.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I like salt and vinegar lays! also chile limon!
> lays = walkers
> same company.



Damn good chips.


----------



## HoneyPup (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Oh no no no, I don't mind people eating squirrel at all XD, I just, for some very odd reason, I can't do it myself. I can't even watch it, walkers potatoe chips brought out new flavours and one was squirrel, and that was the only one out of the multi-pack bag I would not touch.


squirrel flavored potato chips! :shock: Never heard of such a thing.

I've never ate squirrel. I would try most any species if given the opportunity. But I've heard squirrels taste good.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

randy. this is you in your fursuit. guy on left. I think you're grabbin ur nuts.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> randy. this is you in your fursuit. guy on left. I think you're grabbin ur nuts.



He holds his nuts very close to his heart.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

HoneyPup said:


> squirrel flavored potato chips! :shock: Never heard of such a thing.
> 
> I've never ate squirrel. I would try most any species if given the opportunity. But I've heard squirrels taste good.



Apparently they are tastey but stringy and don't have much meat.



Zrcalo said:


> randy. this is you in your fursuit. guy on left.



Lol looks like one of the commercials they ran here for the new flavours. The one on the left has big nuts.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Apparently they are tastey but stringy and don't have much meat.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol looks like one of the commercials they ran here for the new flavours. The one on the left has big nuts.



'cept he's not black
yo nig squirrel 'sup gangsta? gots big nuts 'eh?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> 'cept he's not black
> yo nig squirrel 'sup gangsta? gots big nuts 'eh?



I've been called "squigger" many times, and even a friend sometimes calls me nigger due to my species. Which, is actually the grey squirrel species, but with black fur. The fur is the only difference.


----------



## Kxetse Vrrtep (Mar 2, 2010)

meat is awesome


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 2, 2010)

Kxetse Vrrtep said:


> meat is awesome



Smells fucking necro in here.

Lesson one for all noobs DON"T NECRO THREADS!


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 2, 2010)

Something that I came across when I was hunting down iodine suppliers: 

"DIETS THAT MAY CAUSE IODINE DEFICIENCY
Diets Without Ocean Fish Or Sea Vegetables
Inadequate Use Of Iodized Salt Including Low-Sodium Diets
Diets High In The Consumption Of Bakery Products
Vegan And Vegetarian Diets" 

lol even gluten, leavening, flouride, chlorine, and bromine (common additives to tap water) cause iodine deficiency as well as a mess of other things... 

Wish I would've known this 10 yrs ago when my symptoms first started. Now to treat the resulted iodine deficiency caused immune disease (and failing thyroid) I am reduced to solely meat, rice, hemp, kelp, fruit and dairy.... even have to watch _which_ bottled waters I drink cause most will cause hives. 

So it boils down to ... *eat more meat! lmao *


----------



## Amoranis (Mar 2, 2010)

not a vegetarian. 

Wuffies eat meat anyway


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 2, 2010)

Dude....furry/=/ bond with animals. Learn it quick, okay?

Being a furry is about liking an artistic concept, not about caring about animals and not necessary about bonding with them or feeling close. So get the whole "Well you all should be vegetarians to be closer to your animals" out of your head now.

Besides it's just as rediculious as that Therian Temple bullshit. "Oh, even if you have a "WOLF" totem or a "WOLF" spirit you should be vegetarian! No meat for you even though you associate with the "WOLF" and "WOLVES EAT MEAT"."


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh ya... dunno if this was brought up, very tired and kinda skimmed the thread... 

There are way too many who are into vore to feasibly say that carnivorous furs would be vegetarian ^.=.^


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> rice, hemp, kelp



these are meat...?




also thanks for the necro


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 2, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> Oh ya... dunno if this was brought up, very tired and kinda skimmed the thread...
> 
> There are way too many who are into vore to feasibly say that carnivorous furs would be vegetarian ^.=.^


I have not met many people into vore, infact I have seen things quite to the opposite of what you are saying.


PS: I fucking hate people who necro old threads, not you Kasha, the twerp who dug this thread back out of it's grave earlier.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 2, 2010)

no but only damn veggies that don't strip iodine out of your body lol... useful for flour substitutions if you are also gluten intolerant lol


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 2, 2010)

I can see the point you're making, and I do communicate and share SOMEHWAT of a bond with most animals, but internally I am a predator, and I have predadory instinct. And I eat meat.

I also will be cruelty-free meat eating when I get older, but I cannot and will not subsist without meat. I'm tiny and I need the protien.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 2, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I can see the point you're making, and I do communicate and share SOMEHWAT of a bond with most animals, but internally I am a predator, and I have predadory instinct. And I eat meat.
> 
> I also will be cruelty-free meat eating when I get older, but I cannot and will not subsist without meat. I'm tiny and I need the protien.



Oh yes the predatory instinct is well needed when buying a joint of beef from the store.


And how the hell do you have "cruelty-free" meat when it is cruel to KILL in the first place? You have to kill to get meat, killing is considered cruel, therefore cruelty-free meat does not exist.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> but internally I am a predator, and I have predadory instinct. And I eat meat.



so
what
you run around catching fowl and mauling them to death or something


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 2, 2010)

technically you kill plants to eat them so the only way to not kill to consume would be to live off of water or already dead things (which isn't healthy)


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> technically you kill plants to eat them so the only way to not kill to consume would be to live off of water or already dead things (which isn't healthy)



Plants can't feel anything. They have no nervous systems.
Plants can't fear death or feel pain. Plants are not aware in any sense of the word.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 2, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Plants can't feel anything. They have no nervous systems.
> Plants can't fear death or feel pain. Plants are not aware in any sense of the word.



Her point is it still dies for our consumption.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 2, 2010)

I love love love red meat. Of course, I'm a predator.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Her point is it still dies for our consumption.



wow thanks!

Its a point that's just sitting out there on its own, I'm responding to it as a critique of vegetarianism before it turns into a problem. Assuming its an on-topic comment at all.
It's not a suitable response to the ethics of vegetarianism, since its mostly irrelevant to the ethical decision.

okay?


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 2, 2010)

They do have reaction to stimulus (check out the Mimosa Pudica for an example, which responds to day/night, touch and sound, well mine responded to sound lol). Also plants grow heartier when talked to and touched daily, something that is know around many circles. They reproduce, consume, excrete, some 'sleep' (ie close up during the night)....

Then there is the Gaia theory where the environment does what's necessary to preserve life on the planet, and we are included, like a sentient mother. The religious perspective of that theory... Everything has a soul/spirit/life essence from the blades of grass to humans. 

And just because you can't hear something scream in pain doesn't mean it doesn't feel, fish can't scream.

(and fyi, was vegetarian in high school so it's not like I hate it lol)


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> They do have reaction to stimulus (check out the Mimosa Pudica for an example, which responds to day/night, touch and sound, well mine responded to sound lol). Also plants grow heartier when talked to and touched daily, something that is know around many circles. They reproduce, consume, excrete, some 'sleep' (ie close up during the night)....
> 
> Then there is the Gaia theory where the environment does what's necessary to preserve life on the planet, and we are included, like a sentient mother. The religious perspective of that theory... Everything has a soul/spirit/life essence from the blades of grass to humans.
> 
> ...



They don't feel.
They don't have nervous systems.
That's the end of it.
I'm sorry you don't understand the basics of neurobiology and perception.
There's a reason there's like 3 papers on xenoneurobotany - and they come up as explaining that even if plants had hormone systems that were structured like nervous systems (which they don't), the difference in speed of processing would be so drastic, that you could likely kill the plant and it wouldn't be aware of someone harming it until weeks later. which, you know, moot point at that stage

What plants can do, on the other hand is react to environmental controls, sound is energy, and plants react to magnetic fields.
This is so they can adapt to their environments, but your skin hardly feels and perceives/conceptualizes/thinks about the facilitation of releasing oils when in drier climates. It simply reacts to the environment.


----------



## JunoDking (Mar 2, 2010)

If i were a vegeterian i would honestly die, seeing as meat makes up 80 % of my diet, the other 20 being Doughnuts and cake.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 2, 2010)

Haven't disproven that they don't have spirits. It's not something that's even been proven/disproven in humans and animals, but it's not as disputed as plants having a life-force. even if they don't physically feel anything doesn't mean they are not sitting there going "well hell" in the astral plane lol  

Until science can measure a soul and be able to test everything on the planet to see if it has one or not I can't just drop something I've held close to me since I was a kid. Did this belief have any bearing on why I was a vegetarian or not, no... and doesn't change the point of my original statement of everything we eat dies in order to be eaten.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> Haven't disproven that they don't have spirits. It's not something that's even been proven/disproven in humans and animals, but it's not as disputed as plants having a life-force. even if they don't physically feel anything doesn't mean they are not sitting there going "well hell" in the astral plane lol
> 
> Until science can measure a soul and be able to test everything on the planet to see if it has one or not I can't just drop something I've held close to me since I was a kid. Did this belief have any bearing on why I was a vegetarian or not, no... and doesn't change the point of my original statement of everything we eat dies in order to be eaten.



you're welcome to your belief in magic

but for rational or physical people, who cares if it dies or not?
if it can't perceive its own death
we're not hurting it or scaring it, or delivering any psychological trauma by trimming or killing it
and we need to survive our nature somehow

also the thread's about vegetarianism and why furries aren't vegetarians
so, if your comment was on topic it was meant to be some kind of critique about vegetarianism

i dont know
that's like running into a thread about leather usage
and saying "LEATHER IS MADE OF COWS"
and when someone implies that there are alternative leathers, saying "yeah, but my original point was that leather is made of cows"
nevermind the original topic of the thread has nothing to do with the composition of leather or its physical history

it isn't relevant to anything?


----------



## auzbuzzard (Mar 2, 2010)

Eating lovely animals is cruel I know.

But facing delicious food, I just couldn't resist.

But I always think of this question: Do furries eat their own species?

Well, I don't, I can't, but I usually feel guilty when eating chicken.

Though, I just... couldn't... resist...

*strikes talons*


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm a people. People eat meat and have since the stone age. I will continue to eat meat.

Plus, some animals are just meant to be food. We eat cows and chickens because someone decided they should be food and they are so timid or easy to kill to turn into food. Other animals such as lets say Tigers, aren't easy to kill and you'd go to jail for killing one.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I'm a people. People eat meat and have since the stone age. I will continue to eat meat.
> 
> Plus, some animals are just meant to be food. We eat cows and chickens because someone decided they should be food and they are so timid or easy to kill to turn into food. Other animals such as lets say Tigers, aren't easy to kill and you'd go to jail for killing one.


They arent meant to be food, we've just figured out ways to raise our own food so we don't have to go looking for it.

& tigers are endangered, & they probably don't taste that good, thats why we don't eat them.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> They arent meant to be food, we've just figured out ways to raise our own food so we don't have to go looking for it.
> 
> & tigers are endangered, & they probably don't taste that good, thats why we don't eat them.


We raised them to be food. Hence, they are food and are meant to be food. Someone saw them as easy to raise and found out they tasted good so they raised them to be food.

And yes, tigers are endangered, thats why I said you'd go to jail for killing one. And no one has really tried to eat one because they are highly dangerous. So when people way back when were looking for things to eat they decided to leave that one alone and go for a different type of animal.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Mar 2, 2010)

I certainly eat meat.  And my fursona is a kitty who eats meat.  If I were my fursona I would eat meat.  There's no justifiable reason why I would not eat meat for being in the fandom.  :smile:


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> We raised them to be food. Hence, they are food and are meant to be food. Someone saw them as easy to raise and found out they tasted good so they raised them to be food.


......Just because people decided something was relatively harmless & could feed a few peoples doesn't mean thats what it was meant to be.

There needs to be herbivores to eat plants so things don't get too lush, there needs to be carnivores to eat the herbivores to give the plants a chance to grow.

When carnivores eat herbivores the carnivore population goes up as the herbivores go down, & the plants go up as well.

But then carnivores will starves because there isn't enough food
& the herbivores will populate & deminish the plant population, but then there will be lots of food for the few carnivores.


Its the natural balance of things, humans were just smart enough to find away around it & make sure we always have food so our population doesn't diminish.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm a vegetarian, but not because I give half a shit about the animals. I just don't like the taste/texture of meat. 

I think this makes me the first vegetarian to walk around with a proudly displayed leather belt. :V 


Also, as for the morality of killing animals: cows don't count. Eating pig I find somewhat questionable since they are reasonably intelligent, but I'm still not going to go PETA on you about it.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I'm a vegetarian, but not because I give half a shit about the animals. I just don't like the taste/texture of meat.
> 
> I think this makes me the first vegetarian to walk around with a proudly displayed leather belt. :V
> 
> ...


....... If you point a shotgun at a cows face & blow its head off & then aim it a a pig right beside the dead cow, the pig won't suspect your trying to kill it still you know?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

I think most cats are smarter then pigs actually.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ....... If you point a shotgun at a cows face & blow its head off & then aim it a a pig right beside the dead cow, the pig won't suspect your trying to kill it still you know?



Most animals wouldn't.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 2, 2010)

Just because I like/appreciate animals doesn't mean I don't want to eat their flesh. I love them so much I want them to become a part of me. A PART OF ME.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 2, 2010)

Jalieya said:


> *i was vegetarian long before i got into the furry world*, but you would think that since furries have such a strong bond with animals, that no furries would eat them...


 
Most people decide or are forced to be vegetarian before they even know about the fandom and i doubt if they did join the fandom they wouldn't suddenly become vegetarian just because they think they 'have such a strong bond with animals' and i doubt most furries even think that besides life-stylers.

Edit: Also why does OP act as if anyone not a vegetarian is immoral? like in the quote "That no furries would eat them..." is the pause necessary? and the pole answers "Yes " or "No...".


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 2, 2010)

Even if I didn't have a wolf fursona, I'd still eat meat.


----------



## torachi (Mar 2, 2010)

I was vegetarian for 7 years, until I realized how much I missed tearing my teeth through flesh.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 2, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I'm a vegetarian, but not because I give half a shit about the animals. I just don't like the taste/texture of meat.
> 
> I think this makes me the first vegetarian to walk around with a proudly displayed leather belt. :V
> 
> ...



Your point is stupid. Why the fuck don't cows count? they are an ANIMAL after all, they live, they breath, eat shit and piss like any other animal so why don't cows count?


----------



## lowkey (Mar 2, 2010)

Most vegetarians that don't eat meat because the have too much "Respect" for animals piss me off. They get all high and mighty about not killing and the poor animals, then they haphazardly without thinking, mow down an entire wheat-field and salad bar with not even considering that plants are living creatures too. 

In order to be alive, a living creature has to be killed and eaten. whether plant or animal, you are still killing one of gods children. thats just the way it is. 

Have respect for your food, no matter what it is.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Most vegetarians that don't eat meat because the have too much "Respect" for animals piss me off. They get all high and mighty about not killing and the poor animals, then they haphazardly without thinking, mow down an entire wheat-field and salad bar with not even considering that plants are living creatures too.



Well, there's the whole thing where animals think and feel and plants don't do that.

but you know
we can cover this like forty times
if you want


----------



## lowkey (Mar 2, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Well, there's the whole thing where animals think and feel and plants don't do that.
> 
> but you know
> we can cover this like forty times
> if you want



you missed the most important part of my post.

here it is again:


In order to be alive, a living creature has to be killed and eaten. whether plant or animal, you are still killing one of gods children. thats just the way it is. 

*Have respect for your food, no matter what it is*.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you missed the most important part of my post.
> 
> here it is again:
> 
> ...



Typically, having respect for something doesn't just mean you think its magical?
For instance, if I respect you as a person, I won't use you for some utilitarian bullshit but treat you humanely and earnestly. If, on the other hand, you were a viable source of food and delicious, and I didn't want to respect you I'd probably eat you.

But I mean, if you're a plant, you have no understanding of how you're being treated. No more than human skin understands that it hurts to get cut. It has a reactive system, and the HUMAN BRAIN can react. The skin, itself, doesn't know what's up.

I don't know any vegetarian that makes these arguments.

besides all vegetarians are godless atheists or buddhists high on their own farts anyways \(^_^)


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

lowkey said:


> *Have respect for your food, no matter what it is*.


I'll have respect before a fat redneck shoots it in the face & cuts it up & it gets packaged & sold to grocery stores.

After that stuff I don't give a fuck about it....


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 2, 2010)

My fursona eats meat and so do I...mostly fish though, or steak.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'll have respect before a fat redneck shoots it in the face & cuts it up & it gets packaged & sold to grocery stores.
> 
> After that stuff I don't give a fuck about it....




I have a local butcher I go to, and I know where he gets the meat from in Montana. I'm planning a trip to go out there, so I can see how the animals are reared, and meet the meat per say. I do love my food though. I have met the lettuce already. it talked to me, and said that it was willing to sacrifice itself for me because i asked it nicely. I ripped it from the ground and ate it thousand Island dressing. 

P.S. I'm a redneck.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

lowkey said:


> P.S. I'm a redneck.


*slaps your neck*

One of my friends dad worked at a slaughterhouse once...... Pretty much when the cows get elderly they stand them on a conveyor & the go into this room 1 at a time & theres a guy standing their with an apron on holding a shotgun.

He puts slugs in cows heads all day, but it is humane....... Their death is practically instant.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Your point is stupid. *Why the fuck don't cows count? *they are an ANIMAL after all, they live, they breath, eat shit and piss like any other animal so why don't cows count?



Stare a cow in the eyes, and you'll know. -.-


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 2, 2010)

OM NOM NOM NOM....FEEESH


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 2, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Stare a cow in the eyes, and you'll know. -.-



Your point is? apart from still stupid and invalid.


EDIT: I am in to much of a bad mood. I'm getting the fuck off the forums before I say something I'll regret later.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 2, 2010)

Eh, maybe it's just that I hate cows. They piss me off for reasons I can't really understand.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Eh, maybe it's just that I hate cows. They piss me off for reasons I can't really understand.


Whats wrong with cows? other than they shit & fart all the time.....

Their soft & gentle & they don't get mad when you get a few friends & push one over..... Or maybe they just have a hard time getting up.....

& they taste too good too.... some give milk.... Cows r good mmkay?

Do you really want to drink milk from a goat or a pig?


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm not vegetarian because I think it's hypocritical to be a vegetarian just because you love and are bonded to nature. Eating meat is _natural_--if your species is meant to, which humans are to an extent. I actually think vegetarianism is a nice but unnatural and unnecessary thing.

If you're a vegetarian because you can't stomach the stuff or for health purposes, that's sensible enough.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Your point is stupid. Why the fuck don't cows count? they are an ANIMAL after all, they live, they breath, eat shit and piss like any other animal so why don't cows count?




Because it's a subjective analysis for the same reasons most people don't care about insects, spiders, or other "creepy" or weird animals (not to say cows are creepy but that the reasoning is the same).


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Whats wrong with cows? other than they shit & fart all the time.....
> 
> Their soft & gentle & they don't get mad when you get a few friends & push one over..... Or maybe they just have a hard time getting up.....
> 
> ...



GOAT MILK
IS
THE 
SHIT


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm not vegetarian because I think it's hypocritical to be a vegetarian just because you love and are bonded to nature. Eating meat is _natural_--if your species is meant to, which humans are to an extent. I actually think vegetarianism is a nice but unnatural and unnecessary thing.
> 
> If you're a vegetarian because you can't stomach the stuff or for health purposes, that's sensible enough.



Any way a human being chooses to act is natural.
lets keep using words however we want


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Any way a human being chooses to act is natural



Streaking through the town in the middle of winter covered in Disney tattoos while eating cow shit is natural?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Streaking through the town in the middle of winter covered in Disney tattoos while eating cow shit is natural?


...If you have a mental disorder then yes, yes it is.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ...If you have a mental disorder then yes, yes it is.



Glad that's cleared up.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Streaking through the town in the middle of winter covered in Disney tattoos while eating cow shit is natural?



Yes.
Choice is integral to human nature, thus its natural to do whatever comes naturally to you.

let me see if i can throw more nature in there

even if its counterintuitive to personal health
that's just how it be


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 2, 2010)

Are we talking natural as in "non-artificial", "occurring in nature", or some other definition?


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Yes.
> Choice is integral to human nature, thus its natural to do whatever comes naturally to you.
> 
> let me see if i can throw more nature in there
> ...



I can go with that. :V

The typical argument against eating meat about it being immoral, wrong, unnatural, etc, still makes me laugh though.



Xipoid said:


> Are we talking natural as in "non-artificial", "occurring in nature", or some other definition?



I was mostly referring to how nature itself runs and has designed things.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I can go with that. :V
> 
> The typical argument against eating meat about it being immoral, wrong, unnatural, etc, still makes me laugh though.



I don't think it's something I want to do.
It goes against the sense of morality I apply to my own actions.
Why does that make you laugh
i am just trying to live my life as best i can ;____;



BlueberriHusky said:


> I was mostly referring to how nature itself runs and has designed things.



nature designing things


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

If its already dead, It doesn't have any feelings.

And fish never had any feelings so you can eat them & not feel bad.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> If its already dead, It doesn't have any feelings.
> 
> And fish never had any feelings so you can eat them & not feel bad.



You're providing the market for their continuing slaughter.
You have a fairly direct role in the system.
Every purchase you make feeds into that.
If you don't feel bad, you don't feel bad.

but dont be a doofus


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

i eat it  its good... but i could never kill an animal, a fish, but not a animal


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> i eat it  its good... but i could never kill an animal, a fish, but not a animal



a fish is an animal

my hideous fish tree


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Jelly said:


> You're providing the market for their continuing slaughter.
> You have a fairly direct role in the system.
> Every purchase you make feeds into that.
> If you don't feel bad, you don't feel bad.
> ...


Au contrair, your the dofus.

at least 75% of people would have to be vegetarians to drive the shit out the market.....

What you do literally doesn't make any difference.

So unless you plan on making a angry mob or something somehow your not going to get your way...... God its almost like vegetarians are like jahovas witnesses.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Au contrair, your the dofus.
> 
> at least 75% of people would have to be vegetarians to drive the shit out the market.....
> 
> ...



You make a difference, by not personally purchasing into that market, forcing them to open to other markets. A number of producers have removed animal components from their foods. Either way, its called supply and demand, I don't make a massive difference - but I make a difference by not purchasing meat to the final market composition of meat products available.

You don't need instantaneous change, you can still act. But gradual change has definitely changed the market composition, as there are now vegan companies, and increased ethical treatment of livestock through cross-dietary action.

but okay, shit your diaper
and think that might makes right

whatever


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I don't think it's something I want to do.
> It goes against the sense of morality I apply to my own actions.
> Why does that make you laugh
> i am just trying to live my life as best i can ;____;



It makes me laugh because it's like saying raccoons eating meat is wrong and unnatural. They're designed to be able to consume meat, even though they can eat a lot of other things. Not sure if they _need_ it in their diet or not if they can find other food with the same nutrients. I don't see the wrong in that any more than I see the wrong in people (who are also designed to be able to consume meat) eating meat, although we don't need to eat it to survive. 

People just can't say, "I can't eat animals, I sympathize too much with them!" they have to make everyone who does out to be some immoral crackpot, generally with no interest in animal rights. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2010)

I am slowly shifting to a Vegetarian diet due to health reasons, snot for the hippie "Protect the animinimals" bullshit most flufftards use. I can eat meat of the raw variety well without getting sick, but right now, I am on doctor's orders to cut a few things from my diet.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Jelly said:


> You make a difference, by not personally purchasing into that market, forcing them to open to other markets. A number of producers have removed animal components from their foods. Either way, its called supply and demand, I don't make a massive difference - but I make a difference by not purchasing meat to the final market composition of meat products available.
> 
> You don't need instantaneous change, you can still act. But gradual change has definitely changed the market composition, as there are now vegan companies, and increased ethical treatment of livestock through cross-dietary action.
> 
> ...


......What I'm getting at is people want to eat meat, so you really don't make a differance, theres never going to be enough people to stop the slaughter of animals, & all that you wrote right there just shows what I mean when I said pushing your beliefs on others.....


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ......What I'm getting at is people want to eat meat, so you really don't make a differance, theres never going to be enough people to stop the slaughter of animals, & all that you wrote right there just shows what I mean when I said pushing your beliefs on others.....



A small impact clearly does something more than no impact.
That's kind of objective?

How am I pushing my beliefs on you?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Jelly said:


> A small impact clearly does something more than no impact.
> That's kind of objective?
> 
> How am I pushing my beliefs on you?


......Because you went on about all that stuff but the fact of the matter is just because a few people are vegetarian doesn't mean the fast food chains are going to stop slaughtering cows, theres plenty of fatasses that eat more than 1 burger.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ......Because you went on about all that stuff but the fact of the matter is just because a few people are vegetarian doesn't mean the fast food chains are going to stop slaughtering cows, theres plenty of fatasses that eat more than 1 burger.



I'm sure years ago people were saying the exact same thing about a lot of the positive forward motions that are happening now. It only takes one person to _start _something, and one parent to _start _teaching their next generation better values concerning food, livestock treatment, etc. Things pick up momentum in time. :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm a happy carnivore. I'm open to most meat, except rodents. They taste like ass. And horses because I'd really have to go searching for that shit if I really wanted it.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ......Because you went on about all that stuff


1. Yes, I'm asking what stuff and:
2. How is that pushing my beliefs on you?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Jelly said:


> 1. Yes, I'm asking what stuff and:
> 2. How is that pushing my beliefs on you?


Telling me I make a differance & all that, When I don't really care......

I'm to busy to be bothered with those cows that are already dead.

But not today obviously..... Just normally to busy to do anything about it...


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Telling me I make a differance & all that, When I don't really care......
> 
> I'm to busy to be bothered with those cows that are already dead.
> 
> But not today obviously..... Just normally to busy to do anything about it...



1. Every choice you make has a consequence.
2. What?
3. You don't
uh
know what words mean.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

I really don't think all the vegetarians in the world makes mcdonalds slaughter a smaller amount of cows.


----------



## Kipple (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Telling me I make a differance & all that, When I don't really care......
> 
> I'm to busy to be bothered with those cows that are already dead.
> 
> But not today obviously..... Just normally to busy to do anything about it...


Busy ... doing what exactly?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Kipple said:


> Busy ... doing what exactly?


looking 4 a job.... & then working once I find it...... & then being sexy the rest of the day.

Interview tomarrow actually.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I really don't think all the vegetarians in the world makes mcdonalds slaughter a smaller amount of cows.


eww i hate fast food i dont eat that crap i eat fresh cooked food


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I really don't think all the vegetarians in the world makes mcdonalds slaughter a smaller amount of cows.



If people buy less, there's less sold.
If there's less sold, there's less demand for the product.
Less demand, they buy less beef.
Less beef, farmers wean out of the market.
Couple this with the humane and free range market, and the increased demand for beef treated humanely, and you've got a pretty good system.

it goes something like this
there's always hang ups

but you gotta do what you feel is right
some action is better than no action
if you feel strongly against something

Either way, I don't feel comfortable participating in this market.
And I know that I'm directly contributing to its growth and sustain.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

fast food is like an orgasm than will kill you.

You California kids, In N Out = greatest fast food ever amirite? I had some last night.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> eww i hate fast food i dont eat that crap i eat fresh cooked food


Well ditto, but fast food chains kill more cows then meat processing companies actually....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm actually the exact opposite, I hate greens or vegetables....

LOVE the ava there Foxy Boy.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

theres only one good fast food restaurant here and its called pops its cooked fresh on the spot you can watch people cooking it on the grill and its only a little more expensive theres a fast food central about a block away though it has bojangles wendys and mcdonalds all in one intersection


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Jelly said:


> If people buy less, there's less sold.
> If there's less sold, there's less demand for the product.
> Less demand, they buy less beef.
> Less beef, farmers wean out of the market.
> ...


....Well I don't care because cows taste good & I don't want to eat gawd damn vegetables for the rest of my life....

Its an important part of a healthy diet...... but come on.... You gotta get sick of eating plants some time.....


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Well ditto, but fast food chains kill more cows then meat processing companies actually....


well i dont exactly hate fast food i just hate the major companies like mcdonalds they make shitty food and leave it out for 2 hours until someone buys it but local fast food restaurants are best even though there still not healthy there more healthy than mcdonalds and taste better


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> theres only one good fast food restaurant here and its called pops its cooked fresh on the spot you can watch people cooking it on the grill and its only a little more expensive theres a fast food central about a block away though it has bojangles wendys and mcdonalds all in one intersection


 
Same with In N Out. There's no frozen patties, you can watch them cut up the potatos for the fries and any veggies are tossed after a day. Everything is fri es. And it's actually cheaper. You can get a burger, fries, and a drink or about the same as a happy meal and there is more food.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Same with In N Out. There's no frozen patties, you can watch them cut up the potatos for the fries and any veggies are tossed after a day. Everything is fri es. And it's actually cheaper. You can get a burger, fries, and a drink or about the same as a happy meal and there is more food.


hmm almost same with pops all local fast foods are like that good and give you better and more food.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ....Well I don't care because cows taste good & I don't want to eat gawd damn vegetables for the rest of my life....
> 
> Its an important part of a healthy diet...... but come on.... You gotta get sick of eating plants some time.....



no
i'm very happy with my diet


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 2, 2010)

I was trying to figure out what I was going to eat after I got home from classes today. I remembered posting in this thread during the morning. So on my way home I bought a nice chicken.

I'm going to omnomnom the chicken. I'm going to enjoy it too no matter what anyone says. I've seen full videos of the cycle from birth, to being raised, to slaughter of chickens.

I still eat chicken meat because I'm not a giant pussy.

Omnomnom.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

oh man
grr grr


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I was trying to figure out what I was going to eat after I got home from classes today. I remembered posting in this thread during the morning. So on my way home I bought a nice chicken.
> 
> I'm going to omnomnom the chicken. I'm going to enjoy it too no matter what anyone says. I've seen full videos of the cycle from birth, to being raised, to slaughter of chickens.
> 
> ...


omnomnom chicken is good ^^


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

I hate chicken..... Its not good.....

Only like the outer layer has any flavor >>

like the skin or just the outside if its skinned.....


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I hate chicken..... Its not good.....
> 
> Only like the outer layer has any flavor >>
> 
> like the skin or just the outside if its skinned.....


i like chicken but beef is just plain amazing


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

yum chicken is good @.@ I want some fried chicken now...but I can't have KFC. I might ~die~ -pout-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

Mechanically seperated chicken anyone?


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

I wonder what foxes taste like. There's a fat, juicy-looking one that lives by my house.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I wonder what foxes taste like. There's a fat, juicy-looking one that lives by my house.


:< ill eat you first >_<


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> :< ill eat you first >_<



I'll smash your skull on my belly with a rock. How's that for vegetarian. Nom nom nom. :V

The natural order, it falls apart.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Always the foxes isn't it?

You never hear about me running an otter down with a boat.....


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'll smash your skull on my belly with a rock. How's that for vegetarian. Nom nom nom. :V
> 
> The natural order, it falls apart.


:,[ foxes are fast RUN AWAY FROM THE HUGE BELLY


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Always the foxes isn't it?
> 
> You never hear about me running an otter down with a boat.....



Cause otters are awesome! Foxes are on top though


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Butthurt



:V



fuzthefurfox said:


> :,[ foxes are fast RUN AWAY FROM THE HUGE BELLY



I'll get you when you next come to the water to drink. Your fate is sealed. :>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

So no comment on that link I posted eh?


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> :V
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get you when you next come to the water to drink. Your fate is sealed. :>


ill drink out of puddles in the middle of the woods and will have snipers watching for me above in the trees 0.0


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> ill drink out of puddles in the middle of the woods and will have snipers watching for me above in the trees 0.0



Don't drink the yellow puddles.


----------



## Marietta (Mar 2, 2010)

Jalieya said:


> no, not your fursonas, YOU. i mean, i was vegetarian long before i got into the furry world, but you would think that since furries have such a strong bond with animals, that no furries would eat them...


But... how can this be... not all animals are vegetarians... so why should we?

I love my meat <3
I feel a connection to only one animal and they eat meat... so yeah.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't drink the yellow puddles.


ill be sure not to ^^


----------



## Leon (Mar 2, 2010)

Why the hell would it matter if we are furries or not, we like anthro imaginary animals.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> So no comment on that link I posted eh?



I'm getting a craving for sherbet ice cream, and chicken!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I'm getting a craving for sherbet ice cream, and chicken!



Yep, keep in mind that there are 13 slaughterhouses that control 80% of the meat market and all 13 of them do that process to their chicken so in other words you're eating chicken sherbet. (If you must know, I'm currently studying on foods in my current issues class. Did you know that xanthan gum is the bi-product of bacteria from molding/decomposing broccoli...)


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 2, 2010)

leon said:


> Why the hell would it matter if we are furries or not, we like anthro imaginary animals.


a while back someone said we suppose to be vegetarians :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I wonder what foxes taste like. There's a fat, juicy-looking one that lives by my house.



I heard they taste like chicken.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I heard they taste like chicken.


GAHHH foxes arnt tasty  we are all soft and fluffy dont eat us :,(


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> GAHHH foxes arnt tasty  we are all soft and fluffy dont eat us :,(



You wily bastards keep getting in the garage. I bet you yiff in there, on our stuff.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You wily bastards keep getting in the garage. I bet you yiff in there, on our stuff.


yes yes we do


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> yes yes we do



I thought things were unusually sticky.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> GAHHH foxes arnt tasty  we are all soft and fluffy dont eat us :,(



If you don't put a damper on your over-population problem, we're going to have to roast you, and turn you all into fox-jerky.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you don't put a damper on your over-population problem, we're going to have to roast you, and turn you all into fox-jerky.


NOOOOO!!! NOT JERKY!!!! beef jerky is good enough.  isnt it??


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I thought things were unusually sticky.


hehe


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

I would NEVER be a vegetarian.


----------

